#ayatana 2010-01-04
<djsiegel1> hey MDC1
<djsiegel1> working on any papercuts? :)
<djsiegel1> kenvandine: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/502996 can you triage?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502996 in hundredpapercuts "Edit Custom Messages window is too narrow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<djsiegel1> kwwii: do you know who could take ownership of this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/502999
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502999 in hundredpapercuts "The microphone and webcam icons displayed in the buddy list need improvement" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<djsiegel1> DanRabbit: ^
<kwwii> djsiegel1: do you know if those icons are in the humanity/elementary set or if they are in empathy itself?
<djsiegel1> I am pretty sure they are in empathy
<kwwii> hrm, I don't think they are...I cannot find them in any of the empathy packages
<kwwii> in fact, I bet these do not exist in the humanity theme at all
<kwwii> the camera is from the gnome theme
<\vish> kwwii: hi... which icon? screenshot pls.. in humanity we do have a microphone icon
<kwwii> \vish: yeah, the one is from humanity and the other is from the gnome theme
<kwwii> no wonder they don't match :p
<\vish> hehe.. ;)
<kwwii> /usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16/devices/camera-web.png
<\vish> the mic is this one? > /Humanity/devices/48/audio-input-microphone.svg right
<\vish> ?
<kwwii> djsiegel1: it seems that the real bug here is that humanity does not have a camera-web icon
<kwwii> \vish: yeah, that is why it is so blurry
<\vish> yeah , only 48px one exists..  :(
<kwwii> so that one bug is really two
<djsiegel1> hmm
<kwwii> a) the microphone icon in humanity needs a small size
<djsiegel1> I don't think this is something to fix in the icon theme
<kwwii> b) humanity needs a camera-web icon (or link)
<djsiegel1> these need to be special icons for this use case
<djsiegel1> or we need a new icon name added to all icon themes
<djsiegel1> capability-audio and capability-video
<kwwii> maybe this would be better included in status- ?
<djsiegel1> I mentioned in the bug that these icons should have a specific style, and if we implement that style in the theme, it will leak to unintended places
<djsiegel1> hmm
<djsiegel1> status-microphone-available ?
<djsiegel1> status-video-enabled ?
<kwwii> hehe, again this brings us to the simplified icon discussion
<kwwii> yeah
<djsiegel1> icon themes are so so overloaded
<kwwii> lol, you don't have to tell me that
<djsiegel1> kwwii: do you have a community guy who would be interested in solving this?
<kwwii> djsiegel1: I'll send an email to the list and we'll see what happens
<djsiegel1> awesome
<kwwii> I have several emails in waiting in my outbox to the list already ;)
<djsiegel1> which list?
<kwwii> ubuntu-art
<kwwii> I gotta run to the store, be back in a bit
<kwwii> hi \vish, nice nick
<\vish> kwwii: hehe.. yeah , updated the nick :)
<\vish> kwwii, djsiegel1: if monochrome icons are needed , the naming would need to be camera-web-symbolic and audio-input-microphone-symbolic  , more in-line with the proposal at the UDS
<\vish> if we dont include them in the humanity theme the icons could fallback to the default gnome ones
<djsiegel1> ok, seems reasonable
<MDC1> heeey djsiegel
<MDC1> well.. no
<MDC1> djsiegel, i'd love to but atm i've got a lot of personal projects to work on.. but when they become boring i'll get back to oss coding :)
<djsiegel1> MDC1: ok :)
#ayatana 2010-01-08
<vish> djsiegel1: is Bug #391468 a papercut or shall we close it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391468 in evolution "Evolution message filters window's default size is too small" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391468
<djsiegel1> let's see...
<djsiegel1> I just marked fixed
<vish> djsiegel1: also , for Bug #502999 , upstream doesnt seem interested in monochrome icons , so i guess the fix needs to be in Humanity. I'v included a monochrome icons for mic in humanity.. currently its a mic  , because the icon might be used elsewhere , but when tweak is done in empathy to use -symbolic names I'v change it to speaker
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502999 in hundredpapercuts "The microphone and webcam icons displayed in the buddy list need improvement" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502999
<vish> s/I'v/I'll
<djsiegel1> vish: yeah, it appears upstream wants those icons to be a call button
<djsiegel1> so instead of using icons, they need to use something that looks more like a button
<vish> they can use buttons themselves by moving those items away from the buddy list  ;)
<djsiegel1> right, they freaked out when I suggested that
<djsiegel1> "zomg that sucks it takes more clicks!
<vish> djsiegel1: according to upstream bug report , they want to fix it _because_  its tooo easy to click it and is being a pain ;)
<vish> oh.. well , want can be do :)
<vish> s/be/we
<djsiegel1> so, let's get this straight
<djsiegel1> what does upstream disagree with?
<djsiegel1> ok, monochrome won't do because they want a button-like appearance
<djsiegel1> that's a lot of buttons in your buddy list... :(
<vish> djsiegel1: exactly too much clutter _beside_ the names in the buddy list... it could rather be just two buttons at the bottom of the list which activate when the buddy is selected
<djsiegel1> ok vish
<djsiegel1> vish: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/217582/Files%20Shared%20from%20GNOME%20Do/Screenshot-2-1213890507.png
<vish> djsiegel1: neat  , i like it :)
<vish> djsiegel1: is that a mockup or did you fix it?
<djsiegel1> mockup
<vish> ah , nice
#ayatana 2010-01-09
<djsiegel1> vish: hey
<djsiegel1> vish: why did you mark that gwibber bug fix committed?
<vish> djsiegel1: o/
<djsiegel1> I don't think it was committed....
<vish> djsiegel1: you added the branch and it had a merge proposal
<djsiegel1> yeah but it wasn't merged or even reviewed yet
<djsiegel1> that's like marking a bug fixed just because it has a patch
<djsiegel1> it isn't fixed
<vish> djsiegel1: iirc , the status for bugs if they are present in a branch is fix committed... let me check 
<djsiegel1> nope
<vish> djsiegel1:  ah.. oops ,
 * vish  fixin it 
<djsiegel1> thanks :)
#ayatana 2010-01-10
<vish> seg|ars: hi... have you had the chance to checkout the papercut gwibber bugs?
<vish> https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestone/lucid-round-5 , David has also done a couple of fixes
<seg|ars> vish: yeah, I talked to david this morning
<vish> seg|ars: cool...  [was just making sure] :)
<seg|ars> thanks
<vish> seg|ars: BTW , do i need to attach any other info/debug for Bug #502021 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502021 in gwibber "Gwibber stops working when running for several hours" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502021
<seg|ars> that bug is fixed in my experimental branch. :-)
<vish> yay... awesome. :)
<seg|ars> switching from urllib to curl fixed a lot of weird crashers, but I've also added an extra layer of insulation by moving the message loading out of process
<seg|ars> if the program encounters a fatal error or even a segmentation fault while it's downloading message data, it won't take down the daemon
<vish> ah..
<vish> seg|ars: while i have you here , would you consider using -symbolic namespace for tray icon? We would like to add a monochrome icon for gwibber in humanity without affecting the menu [http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/SymbolicIcons]
<seg|ars> that would be good
<seg|ars> how exactly does that work?
<seg|ars> do I check to see of gwibber-symbolic is part of the user's icon theme and then use my current default icon as a fallback if it's not?
<vish> seg|ars: yup , 
<seg|ars> ok, that's pretty easy
<vish> seg|ars: you want a bug to fix that?
<seg|ars> yeah, that would help me remember
 * vish filing bug
<seg|ars> thanks
<seg|ars> I guess I have to rewrite the tray icon code for the new menu stuff anyway
<vish> oh... yeah 
<mrmcq2u> hey kenvandine
<mrmcq2u> kenvandine - Have you tested rgba support from murrine trunk with your gtk ppa?
#ayatana 2011-01-03
<kvalo> good morning
<MacSlow> Happy new year everybody!
<didrocks> hey MacSlow! Happy new year to you too!
<didrocks> kvalo as well, how are you? :)
<MacSlow> hey didrocks!
<cozziemoto> happy new guys... sorry up all night  so slow to respong :)
<kvalo> didrocks, MacSlow: happy new your guys
<kvalo> *year :)
<MacSlow> hey cozziemoto, kvalo!
<kvalo> didrocks: I'm good, thanks. and you?
<MacSlow> kvalo, cozziemoto: thanks!
<didrocks> kvalo: I'm good as well, thanks :) No cold yet \o/
<MacSlow> kvalo, still buried in snow over there?
<kvalo> didrocks: that's good :)
<kvalo> MacSlow: oh yeah, at least 30 cm of snow here
<MacSlow> kvalo, we're slowly getting rid of it here... I hope it'll stay that way
<dbarth> still fighting with that odd crasher from before christmas
<dbarth> didrocks: i think that was related to the compiz issue where unity couldn't start at the beginning of the session, some race with gsettings or so
<didrocks> dbarth: gconf you mean?
<dbarth> well yes
<didrocks> (well, the gconf backend to be precise)
<didrocks> yeah, I talked this morning to smspillaz about it he'll have a look at it to fix it properly
<dbarth> ah ok, i was going to ask
<kvalo> didrocks: hey, I need some help. unity doesn't start for me anymore
<kvalo> didrocks: I saw this sometime before xmas for the first time
<didrocks> kvalo: does compiz start?
<kvalo> let me check
<kvalo> didrocks: yeah, I see compiz with ps
<didrocks> kvalo: apt-cache policy compiz
<kvalo> didrocks: all I see is the background image and I can get a (nautilus?) menu with a right click
<kvalo> I need to install sshd first, will take a minute
<didrocks> ok :)
<kvalo> didrocks: compiz:
<kvalo>   Installed: 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3-0ubuntu5
<kvalo>   Candidate: 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3-0ubuntu5
<kvalo>   Version table:
<kvalo>  *** 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3-0ubuntu5 0
<didrocks> hum, sounds good, weird
<kvalo> didrocks: I even created a new user, no luck
<didrocks> kvalo: can you try unity --reset in a tty please?
<kvalo> didrocks: haha, unity package was missing
<didrocks> :)
<kvalo> didrocks: sorry dude!
<didrocks> no worry kvalo ;)
<kvalo> for some reason ubuntu-desktop package was removed :/
<didrocks> there were something weird with dee or gir*, I had to upgrade that manually apt-get install <conflicting package>
<kvalo> didrocks: and now to my next problem :) I don't see menus most of the time. I talked with njpatel earlier and this is a known issue. but do you know if there's a bug report about this? I would like to follow the status
<didrocks> yeah, it's a bug in compiz, smspillaz is aware about it
<kvalo> didrocks: is there a bug report?
<didrocks> not sure of a bug report right now, I filed one but it seems we got hundreds of compiz bugs this holidays, I still have to finish my bug emails before telling you
<didrocks> nobody triaged compiz ones, unfortunately
<kvalo> didrocks: that's bad :( let me know if you want me to file a bug
<didrocks> kvalo: first, look for it if there is one, but I still have more than 1000+ bug emails so, I'm not sure to be able to answer you today
<kvalo> didrocks: ok, I'll try to search it. thanks
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> kvalo: bug #690461
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690461 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Menus in applications are hidden under the application" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690461
<kvalo> didrocks: I don't see menus _at all_
<didrocks> kvalo: oh ok, I have the same behavior sometimes, depends on login, right
<kvalo> didrocks: exactly
<didrocks> kvalo: there should be a bug about it as well
<kvalo> didrocks: like 1 out of 10 logins I might see menus
<didrocks> it's worse than here then
<kvalo> didrocks: yeah, it's really bad
<kamstrup> didrocks: I need some divine insight... Since Karmic I've been haunted by a most annoying bug in the installer, making it impossible to install Ubuntu on my netbook. I finally found grokked the issue but don't know how to fix it - so I wondered if you could point me to the right guy?
<kamstrup> The problem is that the installer believes it's running from sda1, but really it runs from sdb1
<didrocks> kamstrup: invoke evan or cjwatson :)
<didrocks> hum, hard drive issue, cjwatson is your man :)
<didrocks> so, you have no sda?
<kamstrup> didrocks: I do... that's my normal hd
<didrocks> or it's a cdrom drive?
<didrocks> oh, the cdrom is sdb :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: for some odd reason the installer detects my hd as sda1 and the usb stick as sdb1
<kamstrup> didrocks: it's a netbook
<kamstrup> so no cd
<didrocks> kamstrup: I saw some netbook with cd… but yeah, I read to fast. sorry :)
<didrocks> ok, that's weird as it seems to only affect ubiquity and the gparted switch has been made before karmic
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah, I'm really stumped as well
<didrocks> ping cjwatson, he'll certainly shed some light on this
<kamstrup> didrocks: I pinged cjwatson - he's back from holidays tomorrow, so i'll figure it out with him
<ScottK> kamstrup: There is #ubuntu-installer for these kinds of disucssions.
<kamstrup> ScottK: thanks, I'll try there then
<coz_> hey all
<jcastro> wb didrocks!
<jcastro> didrocks: any new bitesizes coming in?
<didrocks> hey jcastro! Happy new year :)
<didrocks> jcastro: well, I know let the dx team triaging their bug and do more work than spending time on this
<jcastro> heh
<didrocks> the holidays were a good moment to take that decision :)
<jcastro> I see we are off to a good start!
<didrocks> 700+ unity bugmails was too much for catching up in addition to other bugmails and lists
<lamalex> Is anyone else getting bzr crashes on pretty much every operation?
<cyphermox> lamalex, yep
<cyphermox> you may want to install 2.7.1-0ubuntu4... here this version works.
<cyphermox> my apologies, I forgot to mention python2.7 for that version number ;)
<cyphermox> I'm not sure if it breaks other stuff though :/
<lamalex> cyphermox, is that a downgrade or ppa or something?
<didrocks> lamalex: hopefully, launchpad has a good memory: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/python2.7 :)
<bratsche> Hmm, I have 2.7.1-0ubuntu4 and my bzr seems to be quite broken.
<lamalex> ah, that's actually the one i have too
<dbarth__> lamalex: i think didrocks was sending us a subliminal message earlier today ;)
<lamalex> dbarth__, hm?
<dbarth__> 24 new bugs, not that bad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<lamalex> hah
<lamalex> I'm working on them ;)
<dbarth__> 30 more if you count downstream: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<lamalex> something in my room smells /really/  bad
<bratsche> :/
<lamalex> i moved into this room less than a week ago, I have no idea what it could even be
<lamalex> maybe I accidentally packed something perishable into a box
<didrocks> dbarth__: there is also the package ones
<didrocks> dbarth__: same amount approx
<dbarth__> yep
<didrocks> dbarth__: not a subliminal message, just that one of my new year resolution is more hacking less bug triaging :)
<dbarth__> DBO: are there more bugs that were fix-released in https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/3.2.8 ?
<DBO> looking
<didrocks> oh 3.2.8 is the current release? maybe moving pending target to next one
<dbarth__> ie, can you update the bugs statuses among those still not fixed and let me know which one to move to this week
<dbarth__> DBO: ^^
<DBO> just one...
 * DBO sighs
<DBO> hopefully I can get some of the little shits out of the way soon
<lamalex> DBO, here's a good one to fix, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/696388 ;)
<DBO> fudge monkeys
<DBO> okay, will look at
<lamalex> it's driving me nuts
<lamalex> other than that unity on dual screens is pretty baller
<lamalex> some small annoyances but "it works" which is pretty ok
<cyphermox> lamalex, DBO, bug 696388 seems related to what I'm doing right now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 696388 in unity (Ubuntu) "When running with dual monitors, Unity will use the height of the larger one for calculating when to fold" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696388
<DBO> cyphermox, what are you doing right now?
<cyphermox> DBO, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/675862
<DBO> yes its related indeed :)
<cyphermox> getting the panel (and the launcher, since it's the same thing that happens in the other direction) to not span across monitors ;)
<DBO> let me know when/if you fix that :)
<cyphermox> I have it almost done... just got some issue redrawing when sizes changes
<lamalex> yes please
<lamalex> that's the other big annoyance
<cyphermox> otherwise, when unity starts it does the job fine ;)
<cyphermox> right now I got the panels and launchers to react to the mouse where they should be, but it's not actually getting drawn in that spot :/
<DBO> cyphermox, killer :P
<lamalex> yeah man, keep rocking
<cyphermox> any help or hints will be much appreciated ;)
<lamalex> "do it right next time"
<lamalex> that's my hint
<cyphermox> heheh
<lamalex> i would look but python is broken and I can't check out unity :\
<cyphermox> lamalex, didrocks also mentioned doing python2.6 /usr/bin/bzr should work, IIRC
<lamalex> oh really?
<lamalex> didrocks, you are the man
<lamalex> I would probably be dead without you
<cyphermox> but YMMV if 2.7.1-0ubuntu4 doesn't work for you... maybe bzr has been uploaded to fix the issue and now you really need the new python :)
<lamalex> i do updated regularly
<lamalex> wow firefox test pilot tests are driving me crazy
<lamalex> How close is banshee to landing by default?
<lamalex> (or hasi t)
<lamalex> cyphermox, ok I checked out unity
<lamalex> do you have a branch of your code? I can take a look if you want
<cyphermox> lamalex, not quite up to date, hold on (building right now)
<lamalex> k
<cyphermox> lamalex, lp:~mathieu-tl/unity/multimonitor
<lamalex> Hi API
<API> lamalex, hi
<cyphermox> there's some experimentation in there too ;)
<API> sorry, I forgot to add ayatana to my automatic-join list
<API> lamalex, btw
<lamalex> ;)
<API> one question
<API> compiling libcompizconfig
<API> I get this error
<API> "FindCompiz.cmake" file not found in cmake module directories.
<API> It should be installed to allow building of external compiz packages.
<API> Call "sudo make findcompiz_install" to install it.
<API> when making the cmake phase
<API> but then it compiles without problem
<API> the issue is that I have FindCompiz.cmake
<API> properly installed
<lamalex> API, why are you compiling compiz anyway?
<lamalex> do you have to make compiz changes for a11y?
<API> well, this is what this guide says :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> that is probably out of date
<lamalex> are you on natty?
<API> it says that unity requires compiz with the glib
<API> yes
<lamalex> yeah, you can use the packaged natty
<lamalex> packaged compiz in natty
<API> ah ok
<API> so I just need to compile nux and unity?
<API> lamalex, because I still thing that some changes would be required to be done on nux
<API> at least to make things easier
<lamalex> haha, apparently i wasn't plugged in
<jcastro> hi cando_
<didrocks> lamalex: is there a dep on a very recent nux?
<jcastro> lamalex: is bug #693792 bitesizeable?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 693792 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher icon goes behind launcher if dialog pops up while dragging icon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693792
<lamalex> jcastro, not sure I haven't looked into the workings of it
<lamalex> jcastro, I would imagine it's not terribly difficult
<jcastro> k
<lamalex> jcastro, it might even be related to the menus opening behind apps bug, but that is pure speculation
<jcastro> k, I added it to the list just to give it some visibility
<didrocks> lamalex: seems you didn't see that: is there a dep on a very recent nux from unity trunk?
<lamalex> didrocks, um, i don't think so
<lamalex> DBO, ^
<lamalex> didrocks, not much (anything) has changed in trunk since pre-christmas
<lamalex> we might dep on head at the moment though, let me check
<didrocks> hum, I get /home/didrocks/work/unity/unity/show-menu-on-alt/src/Launcher.cpp: In member function ‘void Launcher::RestoreSystemRenderTarget()’:
<didrocks> /home/didrocks/work/unity/unity/show-menu-on-alt/src/Launcher.cpp:2244:31: error: ‘class nux::WindowCompositor’ has no member named ‘RestoreRenderingSurface’
<didrocks> and this one is pre-christmas, weird
<lamalex> didrocks, the last nux commit is the 0.9.12 release
<lamalex> which is also what's in natty
<didrocks> why do I have that build issue then? weird
<lamalex> do you have an old version of nux lurking somewhere maybe?
<lamalex> or an old version of unity that's using some removed api?
<lamalex> nux head definitely has a RestoreRenderingSurface method
<cando_> jcastro, hi! here i am
<jcastro> welcome back!
<cando_> i'm sick...eheheh
<didrocks> lamalex: any idea? if you try to compile trunk, it's working for you?
<lamalex> didrocks, do you have nux from source or nux from package
<cando_> jcastro, tell me
<didrocks> lamalex: from package
<lamalex> k
<didrocks> with latest -dev and such
<lamalex> didrocks, give me a minute to get set up. I got a new laptop over break and since bzr wasn't working I didn't build unity or anything
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> lamalex: all is good, was my fault :)
<cando_> jcastro, you here?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> sorry, what's up?
<cando_> do you need me?
<jcastro> cando_: no I was just saying hi/happy new year, etc.
<cando_> jcastro, ahaha...thanks!!!!!!!^^
<cando_> happy new year to you too!
<cando_> have you enjoyed your party?? (if any... :) )
<jcastro> I am thankfull I no longer have to entertain guests if that's what you mean, heh
<lamalex> haha
<cando_> lol
<cando_> got to go dudes, ttyl
<dbarth>  jcastro: hey Jorge, how is it going?
<dbarth> jcastro: best wishes for the new year
<jcastro> likewise
<jcastro> you ready to rock?
<dbarth> yeah, ready for 2011
<dbarth> how's things with the bitesize bugs? is there something blocking or something we need to do?
<dbarth> i've seend some really cool contributions in december so far
<jcastro> (sec, on a call)
<dbarth> ok, nw
<lamalex> didrocks, I built
<lamalex> no problem
<lamalex> you must have it trying to use an old nux header somewhere
<dbarth> hey DBO, what's the key again for intellihide?
<jcastro> dbarth: things are going good, I'd like to see more of them, but *shrug*
<jcastro> dbarth: I think post-A2 when the major plumbing is in place is when we'll really get rolling
<didrocks> lamalex: thanks, have a nice evevning :)
<lamalex> you too
<dbarth> jcastro: ok
<dbarth> jcastro: anyway, that also reminds me about api docs
<dbarth> didrocks, ah gone...
<jcastro> yes
<dbarth> well, i'll assign him a bug anyway; that's sneaky i know
<jcastro> dbarth: are api docs going on developer.ubuntu.com or on their own thing?
<dbarth> jcastro: well, not sure what was the outcome of the discussion on that
<dbarth> jcastro: i think i proposed to put that in u.u.c in a static zone
<dbarth> jcastro: but the content can move everywhere it's needed; at the moment the main task is to organize the api docs
<cyphermox> how can I force unity to redraw the panel and launcher (and probably desktop as well)? I can resize them, they react to mouse actions, but aren't drawn in the right place... I tried wt->RequestRedraw, NeedRedraw, damageNuxRegions... I can't seem to think of a way to have the old textures removed and redrawn elsewhere?
<lamalex> DBO, ^^
<DBO> werd
<DBO> cyphermox, can you push a branch so I can see what you are doing?
<jcastro> fagan: ok, now that you're back ... want some bugs? :)
<fagan> jcastro: well I have to do my datastructures assignment over this week but im more or less free to do some bugs
<fagan> :P
<jcastro> anything in the topic would be most welcome!
<fagan> that is unity running dbus service looks like a fun one to do
<cyphermox> DBO: lp:~mathieu-tl/unity/multimonitor ; it's the point I'm at now...
<DBO> cyphermox, thank you, will look at shortly
<cyphermox> disregard how Relayout is getting called, I was trying other things in parallel :)
<DBO> cyphermox, it looks to me like I'll need to kick nux a bit
<DBO> thanks for bringing this to my attention
<cyphermox> oh, really?
<cyphermox> DBO, fwiw, I don't like the fact that in some places, we need to successively Disable and re-enable e.g. struts for them to be resized/reset. it feels like a hack... but that just my own opinion ;)
<DBO> cyphermox, oh I agree
<DBO> and I intend to fix that
<DBO> the places where I do that are in fact marked "hack"
<DBO> and if not they should be
<cyphermox> the last thing I tried was ShowWindow (false, then true), but that didn't work any better ;)
<cyphermox> so, what's missing?
<DBO> I need to make nux remember the states you set and ensure they are correct
<DBO> so like if you enable a input window, enable struts, then disable and re-enable the input window
<DBO> the struts dont get re-enabled
<DBO> because its not aware of the silliness
<cyphermox> anything I can help with?
<DBO> not right now, it would take me longer to explain than fix
<DBO> just been doin other things :)
<DBO> I am going to do it today because it now effects more than me :)
<coz_> anyone know if this has been reported?   natty daily...7600gt nvidia.. reboot after install " monitor out of range"   swap with 6600gt nvidia  everything is fine  ??
<lamalex> indicators are not a good match for weather :\
#ayatana 2011-01-04
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody
<MacSlow> *sigh*
<didrocks> Good morning MacSlow!
<MacSlow> hey didrocks
<apw> can anyone tell me how to get rid of AM/PM on the new indicatory clocky thing?
<apw> and indeed how to get the date back in the clocky thing
<mpt> apw, implement <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=settings-clock.jpg> :-)
<apw> mpt, joy
<seb128> or http://askubuntu.com/questions/17226/how-do-i-show-the-date-in-the-clock-indicator
<seb128> that's at least for the date
<seb128> not sure you can change the format, that comes from the locale
<apw> do we already know that on random logins the theme is incorrectly set, showin nice coloured icons instead of our black and white ones ?
<seb128> apw, it's likely gnome-settings-daemon failing to start
<seb128> there is some bug about it
<seb128> would be interesting to know if you have anything in .xsession-errors about g-s-d
<seb128> or a crash
<apw> seb128, no crash reported by apport
<apw> seb128, and it was running still when i logged out
<apw> seb128, scratch that, wrong machine.... no crash reported though, lost the error log on the affected box, will look next time
<apw> do we know about the NM applet 'connecting' animation being missing?
<jcastro> wb njpatel!
<jcastro> cando_: jamalta: fagan: vish: I'm doing a unity report today on the bitesizes, if you've claimed a bug and have no progress and want to throw it back in the pool today would be the day to do that.
<jcastro> also, if you did anything cool in the meantime let me know
<cando_> jcastro, i've a bug half-finished...but sincerely i've not time to do it...(univ exams..).. :(
<cando_> my branch is linked to the bug...
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> want me to ask if someone wants to finish it?
<lamalex> API, how is it coming?
<API> lamalex, fine, although I spent most of yesterday revamping my development environment
<cando_> jcastro, i would like to finish it but i understand that i can't take this bug for me forever..
<cando_> so yes...
<API> I still used the "long path" to compile unity
<API> anyway
<jcastro> it's ok, it's not like people are stomping on you trying to take it. :)
<API> I have the code to load the bridge
<API> done
<API> now I need to test it (a freeze last time I tested it)
<cando_> jcastro, meanwhile should i assign that bug back to nobody?
<jcastro> cando_: nah, let's just roll with it, we have plenty in the meantime
<cando_> jcastro, :)...ok thanks jorge
<jcastro> you're the one doing us the favor, I don't want to come across as whiny. :)
<ronoc> njpatel, hey, developing indicators in unity, trying to kill me indicator-applet so that i can run my own
<cando_> ;)
<ronoc> can't right click on the applet
<ronoc> killall indicator-applet ?
<jcastro> cando_: You don't take as long as DBO does, for example.
<seb128> ronoc, you can right click on the handle on the left
<cando_> ahahah, ok...^^
<ronoc> seb128, can't see this handle, left of the panel ?
<njpatel> ronoc, killall unity-panel-service
<ronoc> cool
<njpatel> you might need to then run it, but it should autostart again
<seb128> ronoc, oh, you are using unity
<seb128> ronoc, I though that was under GNOME
<njpatel> ronoc, that'll re-load all the indicators
<didrocks> just be quicker than the autostart :)
<ronoc> yep moved this morning
<ronoc> njpatel, anyway i can stop it from running again, I want to run up my service and indicator
<njpatel> ronoc, mm, I didn't right the autostart code, there might not be a easy way to disable that yet :/
<cando_> jcastro, forget me..i want to finish this bug..i can stop my study for an hour..eheheh..but i need some mentoring: can you point me to somebody willing to help?
<seb128> njpatel, ronoc: I don't think there is one no
<jcastro> cando_: DBO probably, but really, you should study
<ronoc> seb128, right must continue developing on classic desktop then
<cando_> jcastro, no problem.. :)
<cando_> DBO, have you got some time for a quick mentoring?
<DBO> cando_, yes
<cando_> DBO, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/688407
<cando_> i've already written the quick list..i've to write the callback for the Empty trash
<DBO> cando_, I think the idea is to use gio here
<DBO> looking at it
<cando_> i've looked to unity-private, but obviuosly it's in vala...i've looked to nautilus code and it's pretty difficult..my question is: is there a simple way?or should i use (like in nautilus) gio_schedule?
<DBO> cando_, probably should do it how nautilus does
<DBO> do you have the code snippet handy?
<cando_> if the latter...it's a pretty big thing, right? (i've never used gio_schedule and simils)..i've to create the jobs and so on..
<cando_> yep..just a moment
<cando_> DBO, http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/tree/libnautilus-private/nautilus-file-operations.c
<cando_> from row 6118
<DBO> cando_, okay what this does in all its complexity is delete everything contained in the trash: file
<cando_> DBO, yes...but do we need that complexity? the jobs and the schedules?
<DBO> no
<DBO> you could do this all inline
<didrocks> njpatel: I'm adding a global variable for disabling the autostart
<cando_> DBO, really? sorry but...it won't be a problem if a i have a very full bin?
<DBO> cando_, you should still do it async
<DBO> but you shouldn't need a job for that
<cando_> DBO, ok..i'll try...thanks!
<njpatel> didrocks, awesome!
<lamalex> DBO, didn't you write trash emptying for docky via gio?
<DBO> lamalex, yeah but I dont honestly care that it did not account for things like nfs
<lamalex> didrocks, how does your super key merge affect super + e and the other compiz bindings?
<jcastro> is holding down super going to still do the number overlays like in 10.10?
<seb128> jcastro, it should
<lamalex> DBO, cando_ nautilus added a dbus api for file ops, is empty trash one of them?
<DBO> counting on nautilus to be present is not a good idea
<cando_> really?didn't know...
<lamalex> erm, maybe it hasn't been added yet anyway
<seb128> lamalex, it's in GNOME3 which is not in natty
<seb128> well the dbus interfaces
<seb128> not sure the trash empty action has one
<gs> Hello everyone! mostly technical discussion here? anyway I wrote a blog post on Unity and interface design you might be interested in, would love to get some feedback: http://georgesullivan.wordpress.com/2011/01/02/unity-a-missed-oportunity/
<lamalex> seb128, ah ok
<coz_> hey all
<didrocks> I need some testing on different hw…
<didrocks> can people try to run: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test; echo $?
<didrocks> and give the result (should be 0 or 1) here?
<lamalex> didrocks, sure
<dbarth> it returns 0 for me didrocks
<lamalex> didrocks, does nux need to be from trunk or is the packaged version ok
<dbarth> and i'm running unity right now
<didrocks> lamalex: packaged version is ok
<didrocks> dbarth: thanks :)
<lamalex> didrocks, I also get a 0 return code
<didrocks> just that we had a segfaulty version on some card some weeks ago and I want to ensure that some random hw config is working now :)
<didrocks> lamalex: thanks!
<lamalex> I'm on a macbook pro, nvidia graphics
<didrocks> I think dbarth is on ATI
<didrocks> seb gave me for intel
<cyphermox> kvalo, ping?
<didrocks> but if other wants to play the game, they're welcome :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: !!! I'm sure you want to try /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test; echo $? and give the result here! :)
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> it's 0
<didrocks> \o/ thanks cyphermox
<didrocks> jcastro was the one having the segfault IIRC
<Omega> What do I need to install to be able to run that?
<cyphermox> didrocks, I'm on a system with an i3 though, so Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12) for the graphics card... not much in terms of difference
<didrocks> Omega: if you have unity, you should have it
<didrocks> Omega: nux-tools is the package containing it
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, it's mostly testing we don't have a segfault at least :)
<jcastro> didrocks: I get 0 on nvidia
<cyphermox> fair enough.. no segfault, unless I happily go hacking in unity ;)
<didrocks> hehe :)
<didrocks> thanks jcastro!
<cyphermox> btw, I re-added the wifi strength icons in nm-applet: http://twitpic.com/3n0a95. That's just  on my system for now, but the animations are back in, the padlock for VPN over whatever connection is on, and this.
<cyphermox> what's the process for shipping a few more icons with the ubuntu-mono-* themes? is there anything special?
<jcastro> cyphermox: cool, I'll add that to my unity report!
<cyphermox> jcastro, I need to ship icons for it to work though
<didrocks> cyphermox: awesome \o/
<jcastro> right, disclaimer, etc.
<cyphermox> I quickly made the ones I needed in inkscape locally, since it's just inserting the padlock on the existing ones to create new files.
<cyphermox> but I guess that's not quite kosher ;)
<didrocks> Omega: did you have a change to test it?
<seb128> cyphermox, try talking to sladen about those
<cyphermox> seb128, thanks
 * sladen looks at cyphermox 
<cyphermox> sladen, I'd like to ship more icons with the ubuntu-mono-* themes, basically, new icons for the gsm and wifi signal strength drawings but with the nm-vpn padlock included, and one of the same for wired
<cyphermox> that way nm-applet doesn't need to composite icons to add the padlock, which it can't do in the context of indicators anyway
<jcastro> didrocks: typical thursday/friday unity upload this week?
<jcastro> didrocks: also, anything of significance you'd like to see mentioned?
<sladen> cyphermox: would it be possible to dynamically composite/combine them at package build-time
<didrocks> jcastro: let's try/hope we can go on Thursday. As I'll be on a plane on Friday, I prefer to avoid last minute issues :)
<cyphermox> sladen, well, I guess it would be, but wouldn't that be done in the theme's package and not by nm-applet?
<didrocks> jcastro: in trunk? not yet landed? well, there is improved drag and drop from the panel (as if it was a real title), some little new options to control the panel
<sladen> cyphermox: the plan is long-term to get more stuff (such as uniform adding of shadows) done with code, to make the most efficient use of artist/human time
<didrocks> and the launcher
<didrocks> jcastro: but nothing really important this week, bug fixes and such
<jcastro> yep, got a list of those
<jcastro> this will be a nice rollup report
<cyphermox> sladen, fair enough. anyway all I need is already available, just need to layer the two images
<cyphermox> I just have no idea how to do this on the command line yet
<didrocks> great :)
<sladen> cyphermox: yeah, as long as nm-applet is pulling in uniquely-named icons it the way in which they are produced (human, package build stage, dynamically, application) can be tweaked, but their the names are suitably abstracted that's probably not easily done
<sladen> cyphermox: man convert  should do it, but if they are vectors, it would be good to keep them as vectors
<cyphermox> sladen, right
<cyphermox> sladen, for now, I was creating images with the same name, -sec appended to the end, and coded nm to look for images with that name
<sladen> cyphermox: what's 'sec' ?
<sladen> cyphermox: but I think you're on the right path!
<cyphermox> sladen, was short for "secure" or whatever. just to note there is a padlock ;)
<sladen> cyphermox: okay, my preference would be to spell it out as '-secure' so that it's obvious even for idiots like me
<cyphermox> no problem
<sladen> cyphermox: if you have a script that codifies what you want to do, I can look over it/help/assist
<cyphermox> sladen, sure, I'll do a quick search to find a way to script this and write up something
<cyphermox> any idea if this is done elsewhere already?
<sladen> cyphermox: if there's a Makefile somewhere you should be able to do    out-secure.image: in-nonsecure-1.image in-padlock.image  \n   convert ... $< $@
<sladen> cyphermox: or probably even just   %-secure.image: %.image padlock.image
<cyphermox> heh, I was expecting convert to break vectors
<kvalo> cyphermox: pong
<Omega> didrocks: Sadly, no ):
<didrocks> Omega: no worry :)
<Omega> I need to find a usb stick.
<sladen> cyphermox: convert does indeed produce ugly bitmapness.  inkscape commandline doesn't quite work.  One pointer I've found is to however https://launchpad.net/memaker does it
<sladen> cyphermox: and another is a trival XML joiner
<cando> jcastro, don't know if you have already written your bitesize report...but i'm fixing my bug..
<jcastro> cando: I've got it queued up, but I can add an addenum like tomorrow, that would be brilliant!
<jcastro> that way I can get a pic of it, etc.
<cando> :) fine
<jcastro> ok now set it for review and go back to studying. :)
<jcastro> I don't want to be responsible if you mess up an exam, heh
<cando> i've still to add the confirmation dialog..
<cando> ahahah ok!
<cando> after that i'll study..:)
<Omega> jono: try /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test; echo $? and give the result here! :>
<jono> Omega, not on my compiz unity box right now
<Omega> Ah, same problem here ):
<achiang> hello, if i think there's a papercut bug in a package (gnome-system-tools package -> time-admin binary package), what is the proper way to mark it so that someone can decide if it's actually a papercut or not?
<achiang> is it simple as just filing the bug and then tagging it with papercut?
<achiang> or possibly bitesize?
<sense> achiang: File a bug in the 'hundredpapercuts' project at Launchpad and someone will process it.
<achiang> sense: ah, thank you.
<sense> yw
<cando> DBO, sorry  a small question...why g_file_delete deletes also not empty folders? the docs says the opposite:If the file is a directory, it will only be deleted if it is empty.
<DBO> cando, its a bit of a safety measure really
<DBO> its kind of related to the reason we dont allow hardlinking of directories
<cando> so in the patch i don't have to do a recursive deletion?
<DBO> you do
<DBO> you must recursively delete
<cando> mmm ok
<lamalex> DFS FTW
<lamalex> tedg, is there any way to do more custom layouts in an indicator? Can entire widget be sent over?
<tedg> lamalex, No, we want everything to be declaritive.  But, the goal is to support more complex layouts.
<tedg> lamalex, We have some ideas whiteboarded out, but I need to type them up and make them more complete.
<lamalex> cool
<lamalex> I really miss international clock from the gnome panel
<tedg> lamalex, Having the multiple timezones in the menu?
<lamalex> tedg, yah
<tedg> lamalex, klattimer has that on his plate after getting the EDS integration in.
<lamalex> :D
<lamalex> DBO, did you figure out what was up in nux that was blocking that guy's dual monitor support patches?
<DBO> ah fudge I forgot to follow up on that
<DBO> my mistake
<jcastro> tedg: if you've got time today/tomorrow I'd like a quick skype
<tedg> jcastro, np. Can we just use the phone?
<jcastro> sure, want me to call you?
<tedg> jcastro, Sure, either way.
<achiang> hm, what package contains the icons for the window controls? (close, minimize, maximize)
#ayatana 2011-01-05
<coz_> hey all
<didrocks> good morning
<mpt> Cimi! Let me know when you're around, I'd like to start playing with font styles in the theme
<mpt> hi ronoc
<ronoc> hey mpt
<ronoc> davidbarth, I have computer woes still, its either natty or my hardware, can't figure it out as it's very random, going to wipe my partition this morning and try a fresh install
<njpatel> didrocks, ronoc can't log into a session (upgraded to natty), gdm just hangs for him sometimes....any ideas? Maybe the capabilities check?
<ronoc> njpatel, working now, (needed to tick 'accept invalid ssl certificates')
<njpatel> ah, of course
<didrocks> hum?
<ronoc> njpatel, didrocks , I can sometimes login using desktop classic but standard desktop ain't working for me
<didrocks> ronoc: which version of compiz do you have?
<ronoc> didrocks, not on my distribution right now, give me one sec and I will fetch another machine so that we can continue this converstation with natty open in front of me
<didrocks> ronoc: sure
<ronoc> didrocks, the funny thing is desktop classic works but the straight desktop does not, the usual symptom is being to get to the desktop except no panel or launcher are running
<ronoc> didrocks, the compiz version is 1.0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3=0ubuntu5
<didrocks> ronoc: are you sure about your settings? can you try unity --reset?
<ronoc> didrocks, sure
<ronoc> didrocks, what settings ? just did the unity reset, everything reset itself, will try to login to normal desktop
<didrocks> ronoc: ok, that should set the default settings for both your ubuntu desktop session and the classic session, let's see how it goes
<ronoc> didrocks, okay that seems to have fixed it
<ronoc> didrocks, thx :)
<ronoc> didrocks, I think yesterday I was playing with ccsm and i disabled the unity plugin and renabled , i think this is what did it in
<ronoc> also had disk issues
<ronoc> ...
<didrocks> ronoc: cool! yeah, probably, we will need further testing and making some tweak to avoid the user shooting on his feets
<ronoc> didrocks, yeah i was just trying to increase my number of work spaces
<ronoc> didrocks, thx for all the help, i thought i was going to have to wipe and reinstall
<kamstrup> seb128: any possibility we can have a compiz-dbg package in main? We get a lot of crashers inside compiz and it would be most useful...
<seb128> kamstrup, what is wrong with the dbgsym binaries?
<kamstrup> seb128: in the maverick cycle i had the dbgsym repo enabled and it gave me unbearable amounts of headache ...
<ronoc_narruc> brb, session restart
<kvalo> kamstrup: should I include vala files in dist (ie .tar.gz). automake wants to do that, but I'm hesitent
<kvalo> *hesitant
<dbarth__> smspillaz: hey dude, you were on the gconf bug i saw earlier
<MacSlow> Does doing a "bzr branch lp:<foobar>" crash for anybody here too?
<kamstrup> kvalo: i'd do so...
<API> MacSlow, python 2.7?
<kvalo> kamstrup: ok, I'll do that then
<API> MacSlow, this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/693880?
<MacSlow> API, python 2.7 yes... but not that error... hold on I'm pasting it...
<MacSlow> API, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550574
<API> MacSlow, is the same error
<API> the bug description is somewhat misleading
<API> take a look to the output on the bug
<API> MacSlow, the error is this:
<API> "readline() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given)"
<API> and your output also have that
<MacSlow> API, ah... yeah
<API> MacSlow, in my case, while the bug is not solved
<API> I just edited /usr/bin/bzr
<API> in order to use an older python
<API> the first line of the script:
<API> #!/usr/bin/python2.6
<MacSlow> API, I guess I do the same then
<API> is a hack, but works for me
<MacSlow> just odd that only on two of my three natty boxes this happens
<MacSlow> ehm... ignore that
<MacSlow> API, thanks btw
<API> MacSlow, you are welcome
<ronoc> didrocks, unity doesn't like my dual monitor setup
<ronoc> either crashes compiz
<ronoc> or makes the display unusable
<ronoc> need a crash course in xrandr - cause --auto isn't fixing it :)
<didrocks> ronoc: there are multiple dual monitor setup issues in compiz + unity, right. But it shouldn't crash
<didrocks> ronoc: I think njpatel and smspillaz are the best person to discuss about it :)
<njpatel> ronoc, as there isn't auto adjustment yet, when you set the new display setup, just do compiz --replace & from a terminal
<gord> i'm using unity on a dual monitor right now :)
<ronoc> didrocks, well it hangs or something, very difficult to debug, i'll get by for now, but i'll sue if my neck hurts at the end of the day :)
<didrocks> ronoc: hehe
<didrocks> ronoc: That will surely be easier to debug during the Rally
<ronoc> njpatel, ah so now I have a desktop which is across both monitor and laptop screen,
<ronoc> njpatel, i can't see the launcher properly
<ronoc> its on the laptop screen which is too small for the screen projected on it
<ronoc> njpatel, whats the name of the binary to start the monitor settings gui ?
<seb128> gnome-display-properties
<seb128> ronoc, ^
<ronoc> njpatel, seb128 : bingo, sorted thx!
<seb128> great
<njpatel> ronoc, the panel will stretch, but the rest should still work (I'm using it in dual-display now)
<ronoc> njpatel, all good now, I just needed to use your compiz --replace & trick from above and it auto adjusted things properly, nice one
<njpatel> yeah, hopefully the autoadjustment will land soon
<ronoc> good stuff
<ronoc> new forwind podcast -> forwind.net/podcasts/1
<ronoc> previous -> /0
<smspillaz> dbarth: yeah I'm working on it
<kamstrup> smspillaz: after reinstalling compiz and unity packages I now get a different trace... Attached to bug #697587
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 697587 in Unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in CompRegion::CompRegion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697587
<smspillaz> kamstrup: ok
<smspillaz> kamstrup: those are really weird crashes
<smspillaz> kamstrup: maybe try purging everything first, you might have some leftover stuff
<smspillaz> were the packages recently updated?
<spikeb> i check the progress of unity on compiz about once a week using a daily build and yet to have a crash. :)
<smspillaz> that's the thing with compiz, there seem to be very few who get crashes, and those few get lots of them
<kamstrup> Hmmm, I can't figure out how to get the dbgsym packages... My /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list contains the line "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty main restricted universe multiverse" which I thought should be enough
<kamstrup> (keys imported and apt-get updated of course)
<kamstrup> meh, now I have them... odd
<kamstrup> move along nothing to see here
<kamstrup> smspillaz: i now have the original crash back... I added a trace with dbgsyms to bug #697587
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 697587 in Unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in CompRegion::CompRegion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697587
<kamstrup> smspillaz: hehe... so there's a class called "PrivateRegion"... ;-)
<kamstrup> And I see lots of stuff which could potentially segfault in CompRegion::CompRegion (const CompRegion &c) line 48
<kamstrup> is git+ssh://git.compiz.org/git/users/dbo/compiz-with-glib-mainloop still out main compiz branch? It doesn't look to be compatible with the dbgsym packages I have even though the last change in that branch is back from Dec. 5th
<kamstrup> s/out/our/
<coz_> hey all
<smspillaz> kamstrup: I just did a change to that branch
<smspillaz> kamstrup: a rather big one actually
<smspillaz> could be enough to break the abi
<kamstrup> smspillaz: that last comit I see is 78a5ebd15ac4b34b14ab07e95941364a09c187f3
<smspillaz> the latest is aa8edad38222309aee7aaf486d9f0881e37dcdb1
<kamstrup> wtf is going on with my git repo here then!?! :-)
<smspillaz> kamstrup: which branch are you using?
<smspillaz> kamstrup: glibmm-experimental or master
<smspillaz> you should be using the former
<kamstrup> smspillaz:  git+ssh://git.compiz.org/git/users/dbo/compiz-with-glib-mainloop
<smspillaz> kamstrup: git checkout glibmm-experimental
<kamstrup> smspillaz: ah... so we have swicthed branches? I missed the memo...
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> well I was going to merge it into master
<smspillaz> but I want to maintain both the C and C++ version for now
<smspillaz> but I think glibmm-experimental is going to be the one that goes into core master
<didrocks> kamstrup: in any case, it won't be compatible with the system dbgsym as we have distro-patch…
<ronoc> seb128, playlists have landed in rb -> http://git.gnome.org/browse/rhythmbox/commit/?id=d06dcc1
<ronoc> back shortly lunch
<seb128> ronoc, great
<dbarth> kamstrup: what's the end of the story wrt to the dbgsym packages btw?
<dbarth> kamstrup: i'm having similar issues with x packages
<kamstrup> dbarth: i have them installed now. And they do seem to work, but I am crossing my fingers once I start upgrading...
<dbarth> so the dbgsym packages, right? not the -dbg ones
<seb128> dbarth, what with dbgsyms?
<MacSlow> hey iainfarrell
<iainfarrell> MacSlow: hello there
<ronoc> seb128, just testing amarok with the new registration process, I was under the impression that looking up a desktop file should only involve the name of the desktop file and not the full path
<seb128> you mean?
<ronoc> seb128, i am attempting to lookup amarok.desktop but it can't find anything although there is an amarok.desktop in /usr/share/applications/kde4/
<kvalo> kamstrup: sorry, but a really long one again: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-vala-convert/+merge/45244
<ronoc> hyperair, all good with the name change in the desktop file ?
<ronoc> seb128, did you understand what I was asking there ?
<seb128> ronoc, that directory is not a standard xdg one
<ronoc> ah
<dbarth_> hmm didrocks, smspillaz: is this one really fix-released in ubuntu?
<dbarth_> or is that more of that gconf bug?
<didrocks> dbarth_: "this" ?
<dbarth_> i'm looking for the gconf bug id btw
<dbarth_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/691561
<ronoc> seb128, right so how do I handle amarok then?
<dbarth_> sorry, forgot the link ;)
<didrocks> dbarth_: we are speaking about it for the past 3 days :)
<didrocks> dbarth_: there is a workaround now in natty package
<didrocks> as a distro-patch
<didrocks> but it makes the menu not appearing under some conditions
<didrocks> so smspillaz will look at the proper solution
<seb128> ronoc, why don't they install a desktop entry in the standard xdg dir?
<ronoc> seb128, I don't know :)
<ronoc> agateau, ^
 * agateau reads backlok
<agateau> backlog
<ronoc> agateau, thx
<ronoc> the amarok desktop file cannot be loaded by a system desktop file lookup because its not in a standard xdg lib
<agateau> weird
<agateau> all of kde is in /usr/share/applications/kde4
<ronoc> yeah, why is this ?
<agateau> probably a remaining of the kde3 to kde4 transition
<agateau> when kde3 versions were in /usr/share/applications and kde4 in /u/s/a/kde4
<ronoc> i need to be able to get hands on that desktop file inorder to let the app register
<agateau> ScottK probably knows about this
<ronoc> agateau, makes sense
<agateau> (ScottK: the reason for the kde4/ dir I mean)
<agateau> ronoc: maybe there is a way to add a dir to the standard xdg dirs?
<agateau> didrocks would know this I am sure
<seb128> agateau, ronoc: well you can tweak XDG_DATA_DIR I guess
<didrocks> agateau: not sure we want to add the kde4 dir to the GNOME session
<lamalex> apps that keep their menus should be reported as bugs right?
<seb128> lamalex, what do you mean? keep their menus? which one?
<agateau> didrocks: of course you want, kde apps love you!
<didrocks> agateau: apparently, you don't share your desktop files and put them in a dedicated directory! </kidding> :)
<seb128> ronoc, is amarok in the GNOME menus?
<agateau> didrocks: :)
<seb128> ronoc, seems the KDE guys just don't want amarok to be used under GNOME
<ronoc> seb128, don't know running unity and cant find anything :)
<seb128> ronoc, try running alacarte
<seb128> see if it's listed in there
<ronoc> seb128, yes it is
<spikeb> any idea when the dash comes back? i miss it :)
<seb128> ronoc, grep -i amarok /usr/share/applications/*
<seb128> ronoc, does it find anything?
<ronoc> seb128, yeah its in the cache
<ronoc> seb128, usr/share/applications/desktop.en_GB.utf8.cache:[kde4/amarok]
<kamstrup> kvalo: i'm on it
<ronoc> the lookup must not be using the cache
<seb128> ronoc, if you remove the cache is it still listed by alacarte?
<dbarth_> didrocks: is the corresponding menu issue tracked independently? there are bugs for menu and panel items not appearing, but i thought that was separate
<kamstrup> kvalo: wow, Andrew is most productive! :-D
<Amaranth> seb128: doesn't applications.menu add /usr/share/applications/kde4/ ?
<didrocks> dbarth_: normally, once the workaround removed and the crash issue correctly fix, we should not see anymore the menu issue
<seb128> Amaranth, no
<seb128> Amaranth, grep kde in /etc/xdg/menus -> nothing
<kvalo> kamstrup: he is. and using vala for settings app is really good imho.
<Amaranth> ah, perhaps we recursively look through the dir
<ronoc> seb128, yep it is
<kamstrup> kvalo: I take it you've been test running this yourself?
<seb128> ronoc, seems buggy
 * Amaranth tries to find that bit in gnome-menus
<kvalo> kamstrup: it doesn't do anything else than opens some windows
<seb128> ronoc, gmenu-simple-editor lists it as well?
<Amaranth> seb128: it should, they both use gnome-menus
<kamstrup> kvalo: ok
<kvalo> kamstrup: but yes, I have been testing it a bit myself. now I start adding backend code to it
<seb128> Amaranth, hum, are subdir supposed to be read?
<Amaranth> seb128: pretty sure, yes
<seb128> ronoc, what glib api do you use to find the .desktops?
<Amaranth> seb128: the spec doesn't say for sure either way iirc but everyone does it
<ronoc> seb128, gmenu-simple-editor does aswell
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well anyway seems gmenus read the subdir then
<seb128> but the api you are using doesn't
<seb128> brb
<ronoc> seb128, http://www.valadoc.org/gio-unix-2.0/GLib.DesktopAppInfo.html
<ronoc> seb128, must be the scenario alright
<Amaranth> ronoc: you mean g_desktop_app_info_lookup_get_default_for_uri_scheme?
<hyperair> ronoc: turns out the desktop file Name field was a bug.
<hyperair> ronoc: it does a pkg-config check and sets the Name accordingly. i didn't include that dep in build-deps, so all i did was add that dep
<hyperair> ronoc: is it urgent enough to require an upload immediately or can i wait for the next release?
<ronoc> Amaranth, I'm using vala
<ronoc> hyperair, release on the 12th is fine
<hyperair> ronoc: alright then
<lamalex> seb128, monodevelop
<lamalex> keeps its appmenu rather than putting it on the panel
<seb128> check open indicator-appmenu and appmenu-gtk bugs
<didrocks> lamalex: we have a distro patch for monodevelop and eclipse IIRC for that, because otherwise it tries to export it and it's never drawn
<didrocks> so for both, there should aready be a bug about it
<lamalex> ok
<didrocks> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/56822992/monodevelop_2.4%2Bdfsg-3ubuntu1_2.4%2Bdfsg-3ubuntu2.diff.gz
<spikeb> is libreoffice going to be patched this cycle for menus?
<didrocks> depends if someone wants to tackle it :)
<spikeb> my sister hopes somebody does hehe
<hyperair> ooh tedg's back.
<hyperair> tedg: did you see those memleak patches?
<spikeb> i would tackle it, but i am no developer
<tedg> hyperair, Not yet... still catching up on e-mail...
<hyperair> tedg: okay, take your time.
<tedg> hyperair, Which project?
<hyperair> tedg: dbusmenu, indicator-applet, and indicator-messages, i think
<tedg> hyperair, Oh, wow.  Cool!
<ronoc> vala bug definitely
<hyperair> tedg: but don't apply the dbusmenu patch just yet, the latest version seems to cause some hard to debug memory corruption issues, so i'm redoing it
<hyperair> tedg: it's mostly stuff that you get from dbus as a client that you don't free, but dbus expects you to free. the surprising bit is why only *i* seem to be seeing these memory leaks.
<Amaranth> ronoc: vala doesn't seem to have a way for you to use the function I mentioned
<hyperair> tedg: oh there's a libindicate patch and no indicator-applet one
<tedg> hyperair, Do you think we should do these for Maverick?  I mean, that most of the dbus stuff is changing with the port to GDBus.
<hyperair> tedg: what's GDBus?
<tedg> hyperair, The new dbus bindings that are in GIO vs. the external lib dbus-glib.
<lamalex> morning tedg
<ronoc> Amaranth, no it doesn't but it should search the child directories of any xdg data dir
<hyperair> tedg: there hasn't been much noise about memleaks in the indicators
<hyperair> tedg: if the dbus stuff is going to be changing, then i suppose we should just drop the patches
<ronoc> Amaranth, quoting the glib api for the g_desktop_app_info constructor "GIO is looking for a desktop file with this name in the applications subdirectories of the XDG data directories "
<tedg> Morning lamalex
<tedg> hyperair, Well, if they're causing memleaks I think they'd be candidates for SRU, no?
<dbarth_> ah tedg, lamalex: good morning
<dbarth_> there are a couple of new/undecided bugs in the appmenu and indicator inbox
<hyperair> tedg: thing is, nobody except me seems to be facing it, even for long running systems. i suppose we could do an SRU, but the problem is that my patches don't completely fix the memleaks, and i'm still seeing some severe ones i can't track down
<dbarth_> could you have a pass at those to now were we stand here?
<dbarth_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/team-assigned/canonical-dx-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html
<hyperair> tedg: i could give you a massif log, but i can't figure out what's leaking what
<lamalex> morning dbarth_
<tedg> hyperair, I realize, memleaks are like that.  Makes the SRU process harder though :-/
<seb128> tedg, well obvious leak fixes are easy to sru
<tedg> seb128, That's the problem, they're not obvious.
<seb128> tedg, we just need some users to run the new version for a while and confirm it doesn't crash
<seb128> tedg, well usually a leak fix is a one liner to free things which you forgot to free
<tedg> seb128, I thought an SRU could only be confirmed by someone who could recreate the bug originally?
<seb128> tedg, if that's implies rewrite of code it's harder to sru indeed
<tedg> If that's the case, we'll have to be extra careful that hyperair's house doesn't get hit by lightening :)
<seb128> tedg, well for cases not easy to get confirmations we are usually fine with several users confirming the fix doesn't create any issue
<seb128> like the fix seems right from a code review and users don't get a new crash is ok
<tedg> Okay, cool.
<tedg> Thanks seb128!
<kamstrup> kvalo: done :-) i'm glad that most of it where deletions :-)
<seb128> tedg, you're welcome
<tedg> dbarth_, Was that link for me?
<kamstrup> tedg: hey! happy new year :-)
<tedg> Happy new year kamstrup!
<dbarth_> tedg: yeah, you and lamalex
<tedg> dbarth_, Okay, looking now.
<seb128> tedg, it's basically me who subscribed your team or assigned it to a stack of appmenu issues
<tedg> kamstrup, Hey, you might know.  I thought there was a ZG data provider for Firefox.  Do you know where that went?
<seb128> tedg, that's what we discussed before the holidays, someone needs to deal with appmenu issues
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, I don't love you anymore :)
<seb128> like you did like me before? ;-)
<dbarth_> DBO: hey dude, when you're there: can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/691651?
<seb128> you tried to make me dry texan wine, I know since that you don't like me :p
<seb128> dry -> drink
<tedg> Careful seb128, you're coming to Texas.  We don't have laws here :)
<spikeb1> haha
<dbarth_> dbarth_: i'm wondering who should try and fix that between you and neil
<seb128> no laws but guns? ;-)
<tedg> Law of the jungle only.
<DBO> dbarth_, sure no problem
<dbarth_> oh, you're there; hi ;)
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> rule #1 of ayatana, do not speak until spoken to :P
<dbarth_> DBO never sleeps, he just pretends to
<dbarth_> :-D
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks a lot!
<DBO> dbarth_, bamf will signal the information
<DBO> will make the signaling possible, thank you :)
<dbarth_> so? up to neil to use it, right?
<DBO> i have to make sure the info is available to neil
<DBO> but yes
<hyperair> tedg: http://people.ubuntu.com/~hyperair/massif-output
<hyperair> tedg: this is one which i've spent a whole week staring at before giving up and waiting for you to return to the internet. =p
<hyperair> tedg: i suspect it's leaking dbusmenu_menuitem objects, but i can't be sure
<apw> does anyone have any idea when the stacking order issues with unity are going to be sorted out
<apw> as not being able to see any menus is getting a little old
<dbarth_> DBO: hmm ;) assigning to you and then hand over to him once bamf shares all what it should in its signal
<DBO> dbarth_, fair enough :)
<apw> oh and the screen saver appearing _under_ my background so i don't know its there is also getting old
<hyperair> tedg: when will stuff be ported over to GDBus?
<kamstrup> tedg: i think it's in lp:zeitgeist-datasources or something...
<kamstrup> tedg: sorry... that was lp:zeitgeist-dataproviders
<kamstrup> there is one for chrome as well I think
<kamstrup> tedg: but beware that I don't know if it respect pr0n mode yet ;-)
<tedg> kamstrup, Ah, cool.  Perhaps I should harass kenvandine about packaging it?  I'm scared to compile XUL stuff :)
 * dbarth_ restarts with a new xorg-edgers mesa; wish me luck
<tedg> kamstrup, Heh, those would be some interesting ZG queries... ;)
<kenvandine> tedg, ugh... please don't ask :)
<evaluate> tedg, hi. My name is Cristian, you replied to my mail here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00052.html
<spikeb> haha kenvandine
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, I thought you were working on those data providers, no?
<kenvandine> i messed with that during UDS... distcheck didn't work and i fixed a bunch of it
<tedg> evaluate, Howdy!
<evaluate> tedg, I'd like to mention one more thing that's broken, that is underscores in the menu items.
<tedg> evaluate, Yeah, we assume that they're mnemonics.  You need to use "__" for underscore.
<evaluate> tedg, hmm.
<evaluate> tedg, would that mean that mnemonics are allowed in menus? that's pretty awkward...
<evaluate> I mean, a user has to click the icon to open up the menu, doesn't he? what sense does it make to create a shortcut for a menu that is opened with a mouse click anyway?
<tedg> evaluate, Usually you can hit those character to move quickly through the menu.
<evaluate> tedg, btw, if this is implemented, that it's not implemented correctly, because if I actually try to use an underscore in a menu, the letter that is preceded by the underscore doesn't get underlined or anything (there is no visual hint that that letter is the shortcut)
<tedg> evaluate, Hmm, that's odd.
<lamalex> evaluate, i tedg, that might be a unity panel rendering bug?
<tedg> lamalex, No, the menus are still rendered by GTK.
<dbarth> there are bugs about that i've seen
<lamalex> ah right
<dbarth> evaluate: could you file a bug for that
<evaluate> tedg, also, is there any reason why you wouldn't allow formatting on text in the menus?
<dbarth> lp should find some matches and see if there are existing bugs that cover your problem
<evaluate> dbarth, I can file a bug against the fact that the underscores are not rendered properly (as in, they are not rendered as underscores) if you want
<evaluate> dbarth, I'm not going to file a bug against underscores not being rendered as mnemonics, because that is utterly useless IMHO
<evaluate> and it's also against the logic that GTK normally uses. I now have to make an extra function that will replace all underscores with "__" just to have the appindicator menu rendered correctly, that is counter-productive...
<evaluate> btw, why can't you just use "gtk_menu_item_new_with_mnemonic" to let users create menu items with mnemonics and leave the normal menu items with underscores alone?
<evaluate> s/users/developers/
<tedg> evaluate, We can, we just haven't yet. :)
<lamalex> sounds like a bitesizable patch
<lamalex> er, bug
<ronoc> agateau, got to the bottom of the desktop file loading, one sec
<ronoc> agateau, the desktop file name that the mpris root interface returns should be kde4-amarok so as the lookup knows to look in /kde4/....
<ronoc> I will point this bug towards to you if you don't mind ?
<ronoc> agateau, ^
<agateau> ronoc: ok, will have a look at it (please remind me next week if I forget)
<agateau> ronoc: I am off now
<ronoc> agateau, grand will mail
<ronoc> enjoy the evening
<ircbog> tedg, bratsche: Hi! I'm on the SWT team and we are interested in looking at what we need to do to get Eclipse menus to show up in the application menu.
<tedg> ircbog, Sweet, that'd be great.
<tedg> ircbog, You guys are using GTK, correct?
<ircbog> that is correct - and we are creating all of the menus by hand (i.e. we don't make use of GtkUIManager)
<tedg> ircbog, Hmm, that shouldn't pose an issue at first blush.
<tedg> ircbog, I'm not sure what the issue is though, perhaps how you're putting them into the window we're not detecting them properly?
<tedg> ircbog, We watch the window and trying to find the menus that are associated with it.
<ircbog> We put them inside of a vbox
<ircbog> which is inside of the GtkWindow
<tedg> Hmm, bratsche, you around?  ^
<ircbog> How do you extract the menus from the window?
<tedg> ircbog, We load a GTK module that watches things like new windows being created and looks at the object tree.
<tedg> ircbog, I'm guessing that code is somehow not finding your menus.
<tedg> ircbog, http://launchpad.net/appmenu-gtk is the code that does it.
<bratsche> Yeah
<bratsche> Hey ircbog
<ircbog> hi!
<bratsche> Yeah, I never looked into Eclipse to try to understand what was going on in there.
<ircbog> Let me take a look at the appmenu-gtk code.
<bratsche> ircbog: If you have any questions about it, let me know.
<bratsche> ircbog: Also, there is a patch in gtk+ in Ubuntu that appmenu-gtk depends upon.
<jono> DBO, what major piece is expected to land next?
<jono> dash, places?
<DBO> jono, I would expect dash next
<jono> DBO, cool - any idea when that is likely to land?
<DBO> nope :)
 * spikeb sighs
<ircbog> bratsche: Looked at the code and tried a simple snippet on our end. We believe the problem stems from the fact that the code iterates through the widget tree once (when a window is initially realized). In  a SWT app, the menu is not available at that time, hence we don't show up.
<bratsche> ircbog: It iterates through the widget tree, but it also watches for insertions and parent changes.
 * bratsche pulls up the code
<bratsche> ircbog: Do you insert the menubar into the window very late in the process?  Like after the window has already been shown?
<bratsche> ircbog: Eh.. seems like if that were the case it should be caught by toplevel_notify_cb()
<ircbog> bratsche: it depends on the app. In our simple example, it fails if we realize the window before we insert the menu but works if insert the menu first.
<bratsche> Oh, hmm.
<bratsche> ircbog: Do you have a pretty simple test program that demonstrates this which you could send me?
<ircbog> bratsche: it looks like the code expects a notify signal. Are we expected to send that out?
<bratsche> No.. when your menubar is added to the window then I should get a notify.
<bratsche> ircbog: Is your example program something you can share with me?
<ircbog> bratsche: of course. Is the SWT code OK for you? (It's a very simple app with one menu item + one hack to stop realizing the shell before the menu is added)
<bratsche> I'm not familiar with SWT.. I guess I can get all the packages I need to build it with "apt-get build-dep eclipse" ?
<ircbog> bratsche: Let me see if I can find a C code equivalent for you
<bratsche> ircbog: It's not important, as long as I can build it easily.
<bratsche> If it's important for it to be in C, I can rewrite it.  But I doubt it matters much.
<ircbog> bratsche: OK. This is the snippet code:  http://pastebin.com/Gy7810w9
<ircbog> bratsche: If you have an Eclipse lying around, you can get SWT code by following these steps:
<ircbog> http://eclipse.org/swt/cvs.php
<bratsche> I'm going to have to run get some lunch first I think.
<bratsche> I'll be back pretty soon.
<cyphermox> tedg, ping
<tedg> Howdy cyphermox
<cyphermox> howdy :)
<cyphermox> tedg, at UDS we talked about grids in menus for indicators. has this been started at all? Would it allow me to do something like having a custom widget kind of like a GtkImageMenuItem but with two icons?
<tedg> cyphermox, Yes it would.  No I haven't started it yet. :(
<tedg> The GDBus stuff has taken much longer than expected.
<cyphermox> tedg, fair enough
<tedg> My current goals are to get GDBus finished this week, land it next week, and then start on new widgets.
<cyphermox> tedg, is it something I could help out with ? ;)
<cyphermox> e.g. next week
<tedg> cyphermox, Sure, definitely!
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> I started looking at least at libappindicator code and it's how I managed to figure out what I was really doing wrong with the icons
<tedg> cyphermox, Heh, the code is always the authoritive source :)
<cyphermox> I think I had been trying to set always-show-images but to the custom widget, which didn't work
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> tedg, also, in case, do you know how I could get the unity panel and launcher to be forced to redraw? I've been trying a number of things and limiting their size to the primary monitor works fine if unity starts, but breaks on size change
<tedg> cyphermox, Nope, but we might be able to ask DBO or jaytaoko.
<DBO> you call NeedRedraw on the object
<cyphermox> hmm... I did try this. :/
<tedg> DBO, I think he wants externally, not with code.
<cyphermox> maybe I was doing something else wrong
<tedg> This wouldn't be inside Unity, no?
<DBO> thats why I was getting weirded out by your issue cyphermox, it doesn't yet make sense to me
<cyphermox> DBO, I'll look again, I'll rip out the timeout crap I had there, can't hurt
<cyphermox> I had a feeling it was because the size wasn't done changing by the time I did NeedRedraw
<cyphermox> tedg, yes, it's in src/unityshell.cpp
<jaytaoko> cyphermox: do you have a branch available somewhere I can take a look at?
<cyphermox> jaytaoko, yup, https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/unity/multimonitor
<DBO> i am going to make a quick run to the store
<DBO> we is out of drinks :)
<DBO> mmm wrong channel for that, but meh, all the same people
<cyphermox> btw, if anybody is interested, I have a merge request pending with the manpages for unity and unity-panel-service, including a french translations --> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/unity/manpages/+merge/44676
<Ryan_> hello everyone
<Ryan_> I just downloaded and installed ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks but i think it is still loading into Gnome instead of Unity. I can
<Ryan_> I can't seem to log into or pull up unity
#ayatana 2011-01-06
<buck20> hey there
<buck20> what ide is everyone using to work on bite size bugs?
<akshatj> buck20: you can use any IDE you want
<buck20> right but im a total noob to unity, would love a suggestion and a couple pointers to setting up a test environment....
<buck20> maybe a link to a tutorial?
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> salut didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen MacSlow. How are you?
<MacSlow> didrocks, I'm fine... and yourself?
<didrocks> MacSlow: still under a small cold. But will be better in next few days :)
<MacSlow> hey dbarth
<didrocks> salut dbarth
<MacSlow> didrocks, winter has us all in its grip
<didrocks> MacSlow: yeah, in a sense, it's nice to see we can still have a real winter, it was years here I didn't see a real one
<MacSlow> didrocks, if I want a real winter I would prefer to have to travel to place that provides one... instead of having it right here :)
<didrocks> MacSlow: hehe, that's right, I won't mind if we would go again in Orlando to avoid it btw :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, oh yeah... that was nice!
<ronoc> kamstrup, good morning, got a minute for a review ?
<ronoc> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjcurran/indicator-sound/blacklisted/+merge/45255
<kamstrup> dbarth_: cann you pull dee trunk again and retry
<kamstrup> ronoc: on it
<kamstrup> ronoc: approved
<kamstrup> dbarth_, didrocks: the dee build issue was related to the direct linking in N. The patch is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551003/
<kamstrup> didrocks: do you wanna point release of dee 0.5.2 or just distro patch?
<didrocks> kamstrup: it was built on the distro, so no worry, just commit to trunk
<didrocks> kamstrup: we don't rebuild the doc there
<didrocks> it's only for the daily build
<kamstrup> didrocks: kewl
<ronoc> kamstrup, thx dude
<ronoc> seb128, will have a release for you today
<seb128> hey ronoc, ok
<dbarth_> kamstrup: works! i've restarted a build and the package should follow
<dbarth_> thanks
<ronoc> seb128, will a new rhythmbox be available any time soon. I'm keen to test their playlist implementation.
<seb128> ronoc, depends if they roll a tarball I guess
<seb128> I don't plan to package git snapshots this cycle,especially than banshee is the default player now
<MacSlow> hm... still have a lag of ~ .5 sec for mouse-events to be recognized in unity if I use trunk
<ronoc> seb128, moch said he will roll a tar ball more than likely next weekend, we can talk about it in Dallas
<cando> hi DBO, when you've some time i've proposed a merge for a bitesize bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/unity/fix_688407/+merge/45216
<cando> thanks
<ronoc> mpt: good morning, were in contact with the clementine developers
<ronoc> I think i remember responding to an email to one of their developers but i didn't hear any feedback
<mpt> ronoc, are you asking me if I was?
<mpt> or saying that you were?
<mpt> Good morning btw :-)
<ronoc> mpt, I was asking if you were and if so could you point me towards their email address, irc room, forum, pidgeon ...
<mpt> ronoc, no, I don't know who they are or where they hang out, sorry
<ronoc> sorry forgot the all important you
<ronoc> mpt, grand thx
<didrocks> ronoc: hum, thinking about it, were there any discussion about displaying "previous song: <…>" in the soundmenu indicator?
<didrocks> ronoc: I saw most online radio are doing that and it's useful sometimes, like "waow, this music is good, what was it?"
<ronoc> didrocks, no not that I'm aware of, but I feel radio has a different use case in that once its played its gone for ever while most usecases for mediaplayers the user can determine what was played before via play queue/playlist etc
<didrocks> ronoc: even with "shuffle"?
<didrocks> but yeah, in any case, maybe it should be in the mediaplayers in that case
<ronoc> didrocks, true but that is what automatic scrobbling is for :). It would be useful but I think there are other features which would get my vote before this, but its all question of not cluttering the UI which is tricky.
<ronoc>  didrocks, per media application volume I think gets my +1
<didrocks> in the indicator? I remember some discussions about it :)
<ronoc> didrocks, how's Lyon ?
<ronoc> didrocks, yeah it has been mentioned a few times
<didrocks> ronoc: cold right now :) but awesome (I felt at home, as when I was studying there), thanks! Just missing an Internet connexion at home
<ronoc> didrocks, waiting to be connected up ?
<didrocks> ronoc: exactly, so no phone/internet/tv right now
<ronoc> didrocks, i did a fresh install of banshee on my Natty and it keeps crashing when I try to play anything ?
<ronoc> i know they are preping a release right now but can you reproduce this.
<didrocks> ronoc: oh? I'm playing with it since this morning and got no issue there
<didrocks> ronoc: did you reported the bug?
<ronoc> didrocks, no just testing it currently
<ronoc> didrocks, have you the standard natty release for banshee -> 1.9.1-1ubuntu2
<didrocks> ronoc: yep
<ronoc> gabaug, any progress on this bug -> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=634895
<klattimer> mpt: is there a spec for datetime?
 * klattimer is currently writing the appointments ido widget for datetime EDS stuff 
<kamstrup> gord: how you feel about moving the perf logger out of libunity? unity is not really mean to link against libunity (go figure :-))
<gord> kamstrup, not too bothered one way or another, some people wanted to use it for compiz startup performance but its small enough to copy around anyway
<mpt> klattimer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate
<klattimer> ah
<klattimer> ... you have appointments as menu items?
<klattimer> grr, stupid launchpad limitation, can't use the same url for more than one blueprint
<mpt> klattimer, were you expecting something different?
<klattimer> mpt: I was hoping
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> well, for the menu design
<klattimer> as I hadn't found the spec
<klattimer> I was building a treeview
<klattimer> but this is cool too
<klattimer> I didn't really do much treeview specific code
<klattimer> mpt: no tasks in the view at all?
<mpt> klattimer, I don't know what you mean by "tasks" or view"
<klattimer> calendar tasks, in the date time menu
<mpt> What's the difference between a task and an appointment?
<kamstrup> ronoc: do you also get a metric tonne of warnings when compiling vala stuff with gdbus?
<ronoc> kamstrup, yup, loads
<kamstrup> ronoc: ok... most look harmless, but some of them ticks me off...
<kamstrup> like "expected ‘struct UnityPlaceService *’ but argument is of type ‘struct GDBusProxy *’"
<ronoc> kamstrup, yeah i gave up fighting vala warnings, just presumed the newer releases of vala would become smarter
<ronoc> kamstrup, yeah i get similar ones like this
<mpt> klattimer, oh, I see. Calendar events have a time, tasks have a start date and due date, and memos have a start date
<mpt> klattimer, do you think we should include all three?
<mpt> Or just calendar events and tasks?
<klattimer> well I dunno
<mpt> Or just calendar events?
<klattimer> screen hight is a concern
<klattimer> how many appointments do we want to show max for instance
<mpt> That's kind of orthogonal, though -- you might have a really full calendar too
<klattimer> and do we want to show both appointments and tasks, but appointments in the near future have priority over tasks being displayed
<klattimer> say you have "max items" set to 10
<klattimer> and you have 3 appointments today, then 7 of your "todo" items will show up
<klattimer> if you have 7 appointments today, then 3 of your todo items will show up
<klattimer> ... what do you think?
<kamstrup> ronoc: the changelog for the latest vala (0.11.3) mentions some warnig cleanups related to dbus
<kamstrup> so here's to hoping :-)
<mpt> klattimer, wait, wait, to-do items? What are they? :-)
<klattimer> todo == task
<mpt> ok
<ronoc> kamstrup, cool good to know
<mpt> Appointments and All Day Appointments and Meetings and Tasks and Assigned Tasks and Memos and Shared Memos, oh my
<mpt> Someone on the Evolution design team needs to learn the principle of Delayed Decision
<klattimer> mpt
<klattimer> the api is worse
<mpt> Well, at least I've made your life easier by saying they should be shown as ordinary menu items
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> oh, btw all the translations are mismatched and out of date
<klattimer> does that just get hoovered up in the process?
<mpt> If you're asking me that, I don't know anything about translations to do with this
<mpt> klattimer, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=diff&rev2=17&rev1=16>
<mpt> Does that look sensible?
<kenvandine> good morning tedg
<tedg> Good morning Mr. kenvandine
<kenvandine> i am playing with appmenu-gtk :)
<tedg> Oh, cool.  I really couldn't believe that it was working last night.
<tedg> I mean, I write the best code ever seen by man, but even I usually have a few bugs ;)
<spikeb> lol
<kenvandine> tedg, roflmao
<kenvandine> :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, seb128 -> https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound/third/0.5.4
<kenvandine> ronoc, i'll get that
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<ronoc> kenvandine, no panic, there are alot of changes in this one, so lets see how it behaves.
<kenvandine> ronoc, don't scare me :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, well distcheck worked that's all :)
<kenvandine> ugh... nothing else worked? /me ducks
<klattimer> mpt yeah fine
<kamstrup> kenvandine: hi - do you have some changes to push to your dee branch, or what's the status?
<kenvandine> hey kamstrup, not really
<kenvandine> i am getting a segfault now
<kenvandine> i added the override
<mpt> kvalo, hi. If a WEP key is 26 hexadecimal characters, how many Ascii characters is it?
<kenvandine> args of course is a tuple
<kamstrup> kenvandine: so installing a .py with overrides?
<kenvandine> calling set_schema_full with a tuple doesn't work, and making it a string causes it to segfault
<kenvandine> yeah
<kamstrup> kenvandine: if you just push what you have I can play around with it tonight
<kenvandine> well, i didn't add that to my branch
<kenvandine> local testing
<kenvandine> i can pastebin it for you though :)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: ok... i'll just see if I can cook something up tonight then
<kenvandine> i am pretty bummed it isn't working yet... i had hoped to have gotten way past this before the rally :/
<kenvandine> kamstrup, excellent
<kvalo> mpt: hi. I'm on holiday today, but it's then 26 ascii characters
<mpt> kvalo, so no matter whether someone is entering the key hexadecimally or Ascii-ly, we should make sure they type exactly 26 characters?
<mpt> kvalo, sorry to disturb your holiday :-)
<kvalo> mpt: no worries, my answers will just take longer :)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551091/
<kenvandine> that is the current state
<kvalo> mpt: iirc ascii key in that case (for 104-bit key) should be 13 characters. but let me think about this a bit
 * kvalo hates wep
<kenvandine> kamstrup, and i pushed my latest changes to lp:~ken-vandine/dee/gir-fixes/
<kvalo> mpt: yeah, it should like that. for 104 bit key: 26 chars if in hex mode, 13 chars if in ascii mode
<mpt> kvalo, I think everyone hates WEP at this point :-)
<mpt> kvalo, ok, that's what I needed, thanks
<kvalo> mpt: yw
<kenvandine> tedg, libappindicator still has a bunch of tests that include dbus/dbus-glib.h
<kenvandine> and dbusmenu still has two headers that include it too
<lamalex> didrocks, how do you add an entry to gdm login sessions
<didrocks> lamalex: look at the .desktop files in /usr/share/xsessions/
<lamalex> thanks
<kenvandine> tedg, indicator-application also has some includes for dbus-glib
<kenvandine> i assume we should remove those
<ronoc> agateau, did you get that email ?
<agateau> ronoc: yes I did
<ronoc> agateau, when will there be a release ready with this fixed ?
<agateau> ronoc: I am really busy with other projects right now, if you can corner me in Dallas next week maybe you can coerce me into fixing it
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I need to start porting the individual indicators -- but I don't think that'll break things.
<kenvandine> ah, ok
<ronoc> agateau, right, well its literally a one line fix and without it amarok will not work from the menu
<ronoc> agateau, we can talk in Dallas
<agateau> ronoc: fine
<agateau> ronoc: maybe you can try to create a symlink meanwhile, so that you can test?
 * agateau feels bad for blocking ronoc
<ronoc> agateau, its not blocking me, no panic, I tested already yesterday and it works nicely with the kde4- prefix
<agateau> ronoc: do you mean you sent me a patch and I missed it?
<ronoc> agateau, just doing the integration rounds over the past day to ensure all players are still working with the new registration mechanism
<ronoc> agateau, no i just assigned you a bug :)
<jcastro> ronoc: I see someone sent in a proposal to fix the volume mouse-wheel scrolling
<agateau> ronoc: oh ok, since you said you tested with the kde4- prefix I assumed you patched Amarok
<ronoc> agateau, oh yeah and libindicate can be dropped as dep, all you need is to follow the mpris spec
<agateau> ronoc: good news
<ronoc> brb
<tedg> kenvandine, How are you doing?  Things exploding?
<sladen> MacSlow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/697791  posted another follow-up to that, I'm not convined that just bumping by 1-pixel will solve much
<ronoc> kenvandine, any joy ?
<kenvandine> ronoc, i'll get to it soon, still getting stuff rebuilt for tedg's gdbus ports :)
<ronoc> ah cool
<kenvandine> for some insane reason, i am about to test his code on my main laptop, i must be insane
<ronoc> kenvandine, playing with fire there :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> considering last time i did this, i spent the day with my wifi flapping up and down because of a dbusmenu bug driving nm-applet nuts
<kaini> Hi. I am using the Python appindicator library and I can't get the indicator to display complex widgets (like the Sound Indicator does), I tried gtk.Button, gtk.Image and even a gtk.Table (filled with gtk.Labels). Is there any way to display compex widgets in an appindicator?
<tedg> kaini, Not really currently.  The sound menu isn't using the appindicator library, which has easier to use, but simpler menu support.
<tedg> kaini, We want to increase the features of the menu support, but that's a work in progress today.
<kaini> tedg, That's a pity to hear, but thanks for the information! May I ask how the Sound indicator does that? I skimmed though the source code but it looks like a mess of C to me :)
<tedg> kaini, The sound indicator is actually using a different interface.  Basically it can build it's own custom widgets with Cairo (which it does).
<tedg> kaini, It means for instance the sound indicator won't work on KDE.
<kaini> Okay
<kaini> I guess I'll stick to text then
<kenvandine> tedg, good and bad news
<kenvandine> good news is my session logged in and is mostly usable
<kenvandine> bad news is, the unity panel service can't load any indicators
<tedg> kenvandine, Woot!  Unity bug, I'm off for the rest of the week ;)
 * kenvandine looks for a bat
<tedg> Are the indicators linking to different versions of dbusmenu?
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> i am assuming
<tedg> Did you rebuild any of them in that PPA?
<tedg> Oh, you don't have split indicator-application do you?
<kenvandine> yes i do
<tedg> Hmmm....
<tedg> Can you do an ldd on the /usr/lib/indicators/ .so files and see which dbusmenu's they're using?
<kenvandine> ok, so indicator-loader can load libmessaging.so
<kenvandine> but unity panel can't
<kenvandine> maybe unity needs a rebuild?
<tedg> In theory it shouldn't...
<tedg> I'd check the linking first.  The Unity panel service may be lying about where it's problem is.
<kenvandine> oh... wait
<kenvandine> the panel is loading some of them
<kenvandine> i miss read the output
<kenvandine> it is timing out though
<kenvandine> so either it never loads libsession.so or it loads that and fails on the next one
<kenvandine> wish it was easier to figure out what was causing the panel to stop loading :/
<kenvandine> indicator-loader can load appmenu too
<kenvandine> and libapplication
<kenvandine> and libsession
<jcastro> bratsche: how did the eclipse menu thing end up going? progress?
<kenvandine> and libme
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I imagine that individuals are fine.  It's just putting them together is a problem.
<tedg> kenvandine, ldd please :)
<bratsche> jcastro: For now I just copied what he gave me to look at when I can.  I'm a little more worried about some utouch stuff firs.t
 * jcastro nods
<kenvandine> tedg, libappindicator is linked against libdbusmenu-gtk3 and all the others against libdbusmenu-gtk2
<kenvandine> which is to be expected, since they weren't rebuilt
<kenvandine> same for -glib
<kenvandine> libapplication is linked with libdbusmenu-glib3 and all the others libdbusmenu-glib2
<tedg> kenvandine, Try deleting it and see if the unity panel loads.
<tedg> (or moving it or whatever)
<kenvandine> what do you mean?
<kenvandine> libdbusmenu-glib2 or libdbusmenu-glib3?
<tedg> kenvandine, rm /usr/lib/indicators/5/libappindicator.so
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> it is in 4
<tedg> Could we build indicator-application first (new PPA) so then it'd build against the old dbusmenu, and then build all the others?
<bratsche> ircbog: How do I build this swt example you gave me?
<bratsche> Hey ronoc, the sound indicator in Natty is looking nice!
<ircbog> bratsche: hey! I was going to ping you this afternoon to see if you needed any help! :) OK, do you have and Eclipse lying around? Did you get the SWT code base from CVS? (probably easiest thing)
<ronoc> bratsche, thx getting there now, Cimi has been helping with the UI work
<ronoc> bratsche, playlists land today
<bratsche> ircbog: I found SWT in the Ubuntu repository, so I just did an apt-get install of it from there.  And also I installed eclipse from Ubuntu.
<bratsche> ronoc: Nice!
<kenvandine> tedg, that doesn't seem like a fix though
<bratsche> ronoc: When do you arrive in Dallas?
<ronoc> bratsche, I'm in Saturday evening
<tedg> kenvandine, Why not?  It would mean that the panel service would be entirely on libdbusmenu-g*2
<tedg> kenvandine, It's a hack, but I think that it does fix it :)
<nperry> Any chance we are seeing an unity update today? (Just wondering)
<kenvandine> tedg, removing libappindicator doesn't make it load
<tedg> kenvandine, :-/
<kenvandine> however... removing all of them does make the panel load
 * kenvandine tries with just libapplication.so
<ircbog> bratsche: OK, first step start up eclipse. I think we should get SWT from HEAD as you can hack on the SWT code (http://www.eclipse.org/swt/cvs.php). After getting SWT,  you should create a Java project, and add the SWT project to the classpath (right click->Properties->Java Build Path->select org.eclipse.swt). Next create a Java class, and paste that code snippet in from yesterday.
<kenvandine> ok, with just libapplication.so, the output is much cleaner... but it doesn't render any indicators
<tedg> kenvandine, I need to run to meet someone for lunch.  But what really confuses me is why the other indicators don't run when libapplication.so is removed.
<kenvandine> they all seem to work in the indicator-loader
<kenvandine> so rebuilding them shouldn't be needed
<bratsche> Wow, Eclipse really makes Visual Studio look *incredibly* usable.
<kenvandine> haha
<dbarth_> bratsche: hey, swt? is there someone doing a patch for that?
<bratsche> dbarth_: Hmm?
<MacSlow> sladen, the only real solution would be to make all the measurements there EM-based... but that was never spec'ed out so it's kind of only half-the-way atm
<bratsche> ircbog: Do you know where the swt stuff would be installed on the system?
<bratsche> Oh wait, I think I see it.
<ircbog> bratsche: it gets installed in the eclipse/plugins folder
<bratsche> ircbog: I found /usr/lib/java/swt-gtk-3.5.1.jar
<bratsche> Can I just "Add External JAR" with that?
<ircbog> sure
<bratsche> dbarth_: Did you mean app menus or something else?
<sladen> MacSlow: no, it's not that.  Applying a 1 pixel downshift to both of those screenshots I've taken will drag the text /visibly/ below centre, and it'll look like it is slipping down
<MacSlow> sladen, it looks clean on my system now. What app-font (and size) have you set on your system?
<MacSlow> sladen, which DPI and sub-pixel-setting?
<dbarth_> bratsche: appmenu yes
<MacSlow> sladen, have you tried unity trunk yet? Or did you just mock it up in gimp?
<bratsche> ircbog: Okay, the test program is running now for me.  I get a window with no menus or anything.  It's just an empty window.
<ircbog> yup
<sladen> MacSlow: neither of those are mock-ups, they are the present situation
<ircbog> do you get a close menu at the top?
<ircbog> in the appmenu?
<bratsche> ircbog: In the titlebar, yes.
<sladen> MacSlow: eg. I'm not sure there is a problem /in Unity/ to be fixed.  My huch is that it's liable to create an off-by-one error where none existed
<bratsche> dbarth_: Yeah.. ircbog gave me a sample program for swt that I'm trying to get working right now.  Then I can use it to debug the issues and hopefully get Eclipse working.
<dbarth_> eclipse would be cool
<dbarth_> we still have the fallback window menus, but this is the kind of app that runs maximized so +1
<bratsche> dbarth_: Yeah, definitely.  monodevelop is another that would be nice to fix, but there's not really time for it.
<conscioususer> bratsche: the idea is prioritizing Eclipse from the Natty repositories or it will theoretically work with a vanilla Eclipse from eclipse.org?
<bratsche> conscioususer: I'm not talking about modifying eclipse at all.  It's hopefully just something that can be fixed on my end and will fix Eclipse from upstream.
<conscioususer> bratsche: very nice to know that, thanks
<ircbog> bratsche: OK, we should be seeing a Menu called "MenuTest" with one item in it. There is code in our Shell class (in createHandle) that calls gtk_widget_realize(). So when we create a shell, I'm guessing the appmenu code goes to look for a menu bar but its not there at that point. Later when we add the menu, I guess the code doesn't get notified again?
<MacSlow> sladen, btw... I wish I knew how to make screenshots of tooltips/quicklists where the transparency shows... because all my screenshots show transparent areas being fully opaque.
<bratsche> ircbog: Let me try something here.. hang on.
<bratsche> ircbog: Is there an easy way to set an environment variable in Eclipse so that it will affect this program?
<sladen> MacSlow: gimp->File->Create->Screenshot
<ircbog> bratsche: If you go to Run Configurations in the toolbar (the play icon)->Run Configurations...->select the configuration you used to run the snippet->Environment tab->New....
<bratsche> ircbog: Anyway, I'll play around with this and see if I can make some progress.
<bratsche> But I'm going to go get some lunch in a few minutes.
<ircbog> bratsche: cool. I'll be on IRC if you have questions, need help etc
<bratsche> Thanks
<MacSlow> sladen, interesting that gimp works there and gnome-screenshot does not... reload https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/697791
<lamalex_> hm, after update I've got a gnome panel
<lamalex_> what's up with that
<MacSlow> this mouse-event lag in unity is driving me nuts!!!
<MacSlow> sladen, so you think it's a general problem with the font itself?
<sladen> MacSlow: is that latest screenshot you've uploaded with your 1-pixel left and down ?
<MacSlow> sladen, the last two I uploaded are with a correction vector of -1/1
<sladen> MacSlow: left and down   (or left and up)
<MacSlow> sladen, left and down it is
<sladen> MacSlow: can you try also with "Tomboy' (something that shows baseline, cap-height, ascender tip and descender tail)
<MacSlow> sladen, the second screenshot does show "Tomboy...". Or do you want me to crank up my app-font-size and do a screenshot?
 * MacSlow wonders what evo is doing with 100% of the two cpu-cores
<didrocks> jcastro: btw, just a quick ping, there will be no unity release this week as Neil is still ill
<sladen> MacSlow: mmmhmmm. I guess the only thing is to try it.  And then keep an eye-out for how to looks with other scripts/fonts (Cyrillic, Greek, CJK, ...)
<MacSlow> sladen, it's a very small patch, that's easily revertable should we see the need undoing this.
<sladen> MacSlow: yup
<jcastro> didrocks: yeah I figured as much
<jcastro> didrocks: I suspect next week you'll be uploading plenty of things anyway, heh
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, there are a lot of goodness in trunk :)
<jcastro> didrocks: and you got banshee in. Let me give you a hug.
 * didrocks hugs jcastro
<didrocks> jcastro: all kudos to the debian mono team and upstream
<jcastro> I know right!
<tedg> kenvandine, Can you try to downgrade to the distro indicator-application?
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, wait.  That'll get libappindicator won't it :(
<dbarth_> jcastro: right, no release; we're just landings things in and checking everything works in trunk, but no uploads
<dbarth_> i hope to get the dailies working again though
<dbarth_> slowly getting all of the small build issues fixed
<dbarth_> jcastro: was just saying no release and upload into natty but re-stabilizing trunk and getting the dailies to work again
<dbarth_> close to it now, i just need didrocks to push a new nux packaging branch
<jcastro> rock
<kenvandine> tedg, yeah... that's no good
<tedg> kenvandine, So let me recap.  By default, you don't have any indicators.
<tedg> kenvandine, Removing indicator-application doesn't seem to help.
<kenvandine> well, i didn't remove that
<kenvandine> i moved the .so
<tedg> kenvandine, But all the indicators load individually.
<tedg> That should be the same.
<kenvandine> i removed all the indicators and it looked like the panel worked
<tedg> kenvandine, And libapplication.so was the only one using a different version of dbusmenu-g*
<kenvandine> but of course is useless
<kenvandine> yes
<tedg> kenvandine, And it doesn't really work with any of the indicators?
<kenvandine> right
<tedg> kenvandine, (not that you'd try all, but just to be curious)
<kenvandine> i tried adding just one, appmenu and messaging
<kenvandine> separately
<kenvandine> and they never show up in the panel
<tedg> And you restarted the panel service thingy.
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> weird thing though
<kenvandine> it doesn't say it fails to load libmessaging.so
<kenvandine> it just times out
<tedg> kenvandine, What's the address of your PPA?
<kenvandine> i see a few "loading libblah.so" messages
<kenvandine> and then nothing.... until a timeout error from unity
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/+archive/gdbus-migration
<kenvandine> tedg, ok.. now i am getting somewhere
<kenvandine> tedg, in the gnome panel, indicator-applet is failing
<kenvandine> ronoc, sorry... i should have done indicator-sound before messing with ted's code :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, no worries, I'm around so let me know how you get on if you get a chance
<tedg> kenvandine, Okay, I'm all up with clearing the MENUPROXY variable from the panel service, distro indicator-application and the GDBus PPA.
<tedg> Woot!
<lamalex> anyone know if unity --advanced-debug implies --replace?
<cyphermox> lamalex, I do think so, like just 'unity'
<lamalex> i didn't realize running unity would replace cool
<lamalex> does anyone else get segfaulting when running with --advanced-debug?
<cyphermox> lamalex, I didn't use advanced-debug directly but it wasn't segfaulting in gdb
<cyphermox> lamalex, what's bt full say?
<lamalex> cyphermox, yeah advanced-debug just runs in gdb, so same thing
<cyphermox> yes
<lamalex> segfault in libdconfsettings.so
<lamalex> one second
<tedg> kenvandine, lp:~ted/unity/unset-menuproxy-panel-service
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm building a package now, but that should do the trick.
<lamalex> cyphermox, same crash you were getting?
<lamalex> it runs fine outside of gdb
<cyphermox> lamalex, nah, I never got that... the only crashes I got I caused with crappy code ;)
<lamalex> yeah, this is stock unity
<cyphermox> I can try here, hold on
<lamalex> something fishy is going on
<tedg> Why does unity depend on dbusmenu-glib?
<kenvandine> tedg, ok... how about appindicator not working in indicator-applet?
<kenvandine> oh, to build it you need to change it to dbusmenu-glib-0.4
<kenvandine> but yeah, no idea why it depends on it
<tedg> Oh, quicklists.
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, it'll need to be built with the same dbusmenu as the other indicators.
<kenvandine> ugh
<tedg> kenvandine, So to put in the PPA you need to upload in this order: indicator-application, unity, dbusmenu, libappindicator, libindicate, appmenu-gtk
<cyphermox> lamalex, do you get that crash immediately or after doing some kind of action?
<lamalex> cyphermox, immediately
<cyphermox> heh, nothing special here
<lamalex> http://paste2.org/p/1180247
<cyphermox> no idea
<lamalex> heh, guess I should install some glib/dconf debug symbols
<lamalex> yeah, it's my job to figure this kind of stuff out anyway :P
<lamalex_> Is it possible to set gedit to open in a specific dir all of the time? Why the hell does it always open in /
<lamalex_> my terminal is doing it too
<lamalex_> I feel like this is a conspiracy
<kenvandine> tedg, problem with your plan of uploading indicator-application first... i requires libappindicator which has only been built with the gdbus build of dbusmenu
<kenvandine> tedg, how do you like them apples :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, you shouldn't need to upload indicator-application at all, no?
<kenvandine> huh?
<tedg> kenvandine, As long as the libappindicator bins are a newer version apt shouldn't care.
<tedg> We don't need a new indicator-application, just a new libappindicator.
<kenvandine> so we never rebuild indicator-application?
<tedg> Well, we'll need to rebuild all the indicators but, they'll all be FTBFS with the new dbusmenu until they get ported.
 * kenvandine cries... you know what is gonna happen when we do that?
 * tedg can't hear over the sobbing
<kenvandine> someone will make a change that makes us need to rebuild something... and we block them
<kenvandine> like the python transition
<tedg> No one would transition python, that's crazy!
<kenvandine> ha!
<kenvandine> december was no fun!
<tedg> Oh, December was kinda a blur for me ;)
<lamalex> ted and the kids, partying all December long
<kenvandine> yeah... i had half your packages that wouldn't build and blocked python
<kenvandine> while you were sunning on the beach :)
<kenvandine> i guess that was the week before you left
<tedg> Yup, managed to avoid the whalers this time too!
<tedg> ;)
<kenvandine> anyway... i don't really want to get into a "on fire" situation
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> so appmenu-gtk was easy to port...
<tedg> I'll start the indicators...
<kenvandine> just port the rest of them tomorrow :)
<tedg> Now that I have my system over, it'll be easier.
<kenvandine> btw
<kenvandine> unity won't build for me
<kenvandine> with your branch
<kenvandine> unity package that is
<tedg> kenvandine, err, probably needs a header?
<kenvandine> no
 * tedg can't get anything cmake to build
<kenvandine> fails in tests
<kenvandine> finding vapi files
<tedg> Err, that's not me.
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> yeah
 * kenvandine considers patching
<tedg> kenvandine, remember unity if FTBFS with dbusmenu 0.3.91 :)
<kenvandine> i know!
<tedg> DBO, Do you have plans to port to dbusmenu-0.4 at some point?
<tedg> (or who is doing quicklists now) ?
<kenvandine> hopefully soon...
 * tedg thinks that kenvandine doesn't want DBO to say "beta 2" ;)
<kenvandine> nope :)
<DBO> tedg, I was thinking maybe for RC2
 * kenvandine smacks DBO
<DBO> kenvandine, 0.3.92 vs 0.4.0, its only 0.0.08 different... I mean what's the big deal?
<ronoc> later guys
<kenvandine> tedg, ok... unity works again with your patch and with indicator-application from natty
<kenvandine> so i am just going to remove indicator-application from the ppa
<tedg> kenvandine, Makes sense.
<Amaranth> hmm, fun bug
<Amaranth> unity seems to be merging the titlebar and panel when something is maximized vertically rather than when it is maximized vertically and horizontally
<Amaranth> I wonder if it does the same thing when maximized horizontally only
<Amaranth> yep
<Amaranth> hmm, fix is not as trivial as I thought
<Amaranth> arg, forget fixing it, I'll just file a bug :)
<jcastro> DBO: fear: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2628441518/integrating-with-web-apps
<jcastro> DBO: Now do you understand? :)
<DBO> jcastro, well enough
<DBO> I'll tool things around what you have said
<cando> jcastro, that's awesome...:)
#ayatana 2011-01-07
<kamstrup> kenvandine: good morning :-) I pushed up some updates to the dee gir stuff on lp:~unity-team/dee/gir-fixes. It's still not working perfectly but it's getting there...
<kvalo> morning
<kvalo> kamstrup: you are up really early!
<kamstrup> kvalo: yeah :-S
<kamstrup> kids got me up at 5:00
<kvalo> kamstrup: ouch
<kvalo> kamstrup: I feel the pain
<MacSlow> greetings
<didrocks> good morning
<kvalo> MacSlow, didrocks: good morning guys
<MacSlow> hey kvalo, didrocks
<didrocks> hey kvalo, MacSlow
<kvalo> kamstrup: hey, what was the best way to create a vapi file from gir?
<kvalo> kamstrup: or should I do it manually? I need to use libconnman from vala
<kamstrup> kvalo: I use http://paste.ubuntu.com/551411/
<kamstrup> kvalo:  and AC_PATH_PROG([VALA_API_GEN], [vapigen]) in configure.ac
<kvalo> kamstrup: looks good. thanks!
<kamstrup> hmmm... i just installed some python -dev and -dbg packages and now pygi no longer loads the override modules...
<kamstrup> any ideas anyone?
<kvalo> what on earth is "national and Latin mode" keyboard-configuration? natty upgrade is asking me about it
<kamstrup> kvalo: yeah, I got that question about 4 times...
<kamstrup> kvalo: and now the keyboard indicator swicthes me to US layout every now and then
<kvalo> kamstrup: I actually use US layout most of the time
<kamstrup> ronoc: woohoo, the latest valac does indeed clear up a lot of the dbus warnings (not all though)
<ronoc> kamstrup, excellent, just updating now
<ronoc> session restart
<klattimer> dbarth_: why is your internet SO bad?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, can you please have a look at this merge proposal -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/no-warnings/+merge/45231 ?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, approved, are you able to merge
<njpatel> or should I?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, no, can't merge afaik
<njpatel> okay, will try and do  it before I head off
<njpatel> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> njpatel, thanks to you :-)
<njpatel> merged :)
<coz_> good day guys
<spikeb> hi
<coz_> spikeb,  hey guy
<kamstrup> didrocks: my latest upgrade corrupted /var/lib/dpkg/available do you know how I can regenerate it?
 * kamstrup was hoping apt-get update would be enough, but alas
<didrocks> kamstrup: I think that's a question for mvo :)
<KuriKai> if someone was to make an indicator applet for gnome-control-centre (the network proxy part) where should it go?
<KuriKai> should it go in it's own indicator?
<kvalo> kamstrup: I updated now https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-vala-convert/+merge/45244
<kvalo> kamstrup: yikes, how can an update break the available file?
<kenvandine> kamstrup, cool, thx
<kamstrup> kenvandine: the gir stuff is shaping up, but pygi has a weird bug marshalling an array of gvariants... setting it to NULL somewhere even though I've stepped through and the variants are parsed from Python -> C correctly and everything...
<kamstrup> kenvandine: meaning that all the append() prepend() methods etc can't work... meaning you can't put stuff in your models :-)
<kenvandine> ugh
<kamstrup> indeed
<kenvandine> kamstrup, can you file a bug for that? or talk to tomeu or someone?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: already on it :-)
<ronoc> kenvandine, how was that release, if you had a chance (looked like you were busy with ted's babies)
<kenvandine> ronoc, next thing on my todo list :)
<kenvandine> although i might review it today and wait until monday to upload
<spikeb> I say this every so often, but it is true - I think you guys are doing a great job on Unity and related stuff
<kenvandine> ronoc, don't want to break things right before we all travel
<kenvandine> spikeb, thx :-D
<ronoc> kenvandine, sounds good
<kenvandine> kamstrup, tomeu might be familiar with it already
<kenvandine> ronoc,  i hate breaking ubuntu right before we all get on airplanes
<kamstrup> kenvandine: I talked to tomeu earlier today... he recommended using gslist or glist instead of arrays, but that's not really an option in the given context
<kenvandine> :/
 * kenvandine just realized i wasn't auto-joining those channels on gimpnet
<kenvandine> tedg, good morning
<kenvandine> tedg, btw, i noticed i am now getting the wrong icons for appindicators
<spikeb> oh dear
<kenvandine> all the other indicators have the right icons
<kenvandine> spikeb, don't worry, this is using his crack gdbus branch for libappindicator
<kenvandine> not in natty yet :)
<spikeb> ahh okay
<tedg> Good morning kenvandine
<kenvandine> tedg, so two things... gnome-power-manager is getting the other icon, not the mono one
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> bluetooth is getting the virtualbox icon
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, that's odd.  I'm getting the correct icons on my machine.
<spikeb> haha
<tedg> kenvandine, It must have gotten out of sync?
<kenvandine> tedg, and it happens across reboots
<kenvandine> consistently the same wrong icons :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Woah!  Really?
<kenvandine> the appindicator right next to the bluetooth one happens to be indicator-virtualbox
<kenvandine> oh... and to top it off...
 * tedg didn't know there was an indicator-virtualbox
<kenvandine> nm-applet looks like it has the mono icon
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> it's very cool ;)
<kenvandine> let me remove the virtualbox indicator and see if it stops breaking
<spikeb> i saw something on omg! ubuntu the other day about a virtualbox indicator
<Amaranth> oh, the fix for my issue was in NotifyStateChange
 * Amaranth was poking IsWindowMaximized
<Amaranth> I guess I should have grep'ed for MAXIMIZE_STATE instead of maximize
<Amaranth> Although i did -i so I'm surprised I didn't find that
<Amaranth> oh well
<jcastro> the proper name for min/max buttons is ... window decorators?
<jcastro> or window controls? or something like that?
<Amaranth> jcastro: The decorator is the entire top bar and (depending on theme) side and bottom bars around the window
<Amaranth> Not sure what you'd call just the buttons
<didrocks> Amaranth: yeah, quite funny you just notice it the day I fixed it :)
<dbarth> didrocks: i'm looking at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/526642
<kenvandine> tedg, appindicator icons are fine in the classic panel and in indicator-loader
<kenvandine> just get messed up in unity
<dbarth> didrocks: can this one be dropped from the natty list, since its against compiz 0.8
<dbarth> ?
<tedg> kenvandine, Cool.  Then it's obviously njpatel's problem now ;)
<kenvandine> tedg, and.... removing indicator-virtualbox means i get the bluetooth icon for the bluetooth indicator
<kenvandine> but...
<didrocks> dbarth: agreed, there are little chance to get a fix now
<kenvandine> changing bluetooth state doesn't change the icon
<kenvandine> i bet it has something todo with rebuilding unity against this crack version of dbusmenu :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, you did that?
<kenvandine> yup
<tedg> kenvandine, Don't do that :)
<kenvandine> wouldn't work without it!
<kenvandine> well, maybe it would
<tedg> kenvandine, The problem is that one of the signals changed and GTK has no typechecking on signals, so it could be sending wrong data.
<tedg> kenvandine, It needs my menu proxy fix, but it should build with that and the old dbusmenu.
<kenvandine> sigh...
 * kenvandine feels like he is walking on a tight rope
<tedg> You really can't just change the pkgconfig line and hope things will work.
<tedg> kenvandine, the gtk transition one, the gir transition one, or the dbusmenu transition one?  ;)
<kenvandine> good times
<kenvandine> well i can hope!
<kenvandine> ok... so we also really need unity to be ported too
<tedg> Yes, or it will become FTBFS.
<kenvandine> so we are having fun now!
<dbarth> didrocks: how do you remove it from the list, ie "un-track" it?
<kenvandine> tedg, you know how i feel about making things FTBFS right?
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> tedg, so we need all the indicators ported to gdbus
<kenvandine> and unity ported to dbusmenu-0.4
<tedg> kenvandine, indicators to dbusmenu-0.4 as well.
<kenvandine> tedg, apparently the indicator ports are easy...
<tedg> They shouldn't be too bad.
<kenvandine> how easy is the dbusmenu-0.4 port?
<didrocks> dbarth: I just added a maverick series and invalidate the natty one
<tedg> It's pretty easy, you just need to check to see if it's using GValue anywhere.  If so, just change it to GVariant
<tedg> *most* people don't as it was an internal thing.  But need to check.
<dbarth> didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<ronoc> jcastro, did you  ever find anyone to do the mono bindings for gsettings ?
<jcastro> alan was looking at it, I'll catch up with him today
<jcastro> thanks for the reminder
<kenvandine> i guess it is time to polish up a belt buckle, or they won't let me
<ronoc> jcastro, cool
<jcastro> ronoc: are you going to fosdem by any chance?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: I filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=638915 for the gvariant marshalling issue if you care :-)
<ronoc> jcastro, no, just the LAC later in the year so far
<kenvandine> kamstrup, oh i care... thx!
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: do you have a computer that uses an open source graphics driver? at least the intel driver and anything based on the gallium stack actually supports EGL and GLES2 on the desktop with hardware acceleration
<jaytaoko> amaranth: yes, I have 2 systems with intel gpu
<Amaranth> although for intel you need to do export EGL_DRIVER=egl_dri2 otherwise it uses egl_gallium so you'll get broken software rendering
<kvalo> kamstrup: hi. I'm going to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-vala-convert/+merge/45244 unless you have any objections
<jaytaoko> amaranth: I haven't done anything with EGL, but you are saying that the intel driver has a GLES2 compatibility mode?
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: yep, it even supports the egl version of texture_from_pixmap :)
<kamstrup> kvalo: i'll have a quick scan
<mterry> unity trunk doesn't compile with latest valac it seems?  Anyone seen errors like "Argument 2: Cannot convert from `GLib.realloc' to `size_t'" ?
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks. just take a look at my latest commit
<kvalo> kamstrup: it's pretty small and that's all I changed
<jaytaoko> amaranth: interesting! has this been announced somewhere? Is there some support on how to get started?
<kamstrup> kvalo: looks fine at a glance
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks, I'll merge it then
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: just install libegl-mesa and libgles2-mesa, stick that export in your .bashrc, and start using it
<ronoc> kenvandine, I got to leave early
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: I don't remember any announcement other than the gallium support for it but there is some sort of software rendering for it as well as the intel driver accelerating it
<kenvandine> ronoc, i'll see you in dallas!
<jaytaoko> amaranth: thanks for the tip!
<ronoc> kenvandine, cool, lets figure it out there, I take it you have not had a chance to look at the release ?
<kenvandine> i looked some
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: no problem
<kenvandine> ronoc, getting back to a sane unity before testing it though
<kenvandine> ronoc, i think it'll be fine.. :)
<Amaranth> it's much nicer to just compile and run rather than crossbuild, transfer to device, and run on a different screen
<kenvandine> we'll get it uploaded on monday
<ronoc> kenvandine, ah cool,  it should be
<ronoc> kenvandine, grand sounds good
<kenvandine> have a good trip!
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: just try to avoid the extensions if possible, I think the mesa stack supports pretty much all of them but afaik most actual devices don't
<ronoc> kenvandine, you too !  I'll be around for a bit more.
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: oh, it's libegl1-mesa
<jaytaoko> amaranth: ok
<tedg> kenvandine, FYI, I'm landing this in trunk now.  So you can start looking at using it for Gwibber: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/libindicate/always-interest-signal/+merge/45485
<mterry> DBO, could https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/modelines/+merge/43565 get a 'what, what' before it runs into conflicts again?
<mterry> (or anyone really)
<mterry> What's an easy way to test unity, like inside a window or something, so I don't have to restart compiz?
<Amaranth> mterry: virtualbox :)
<jcastro> is occasional unity-sucking-in-all-my-mouse-clicks "normal" or known about? I can't quite figure out what's going on, but it has to be something mouse click related
<mterry> Amaranth, OK.  I thought there was a cleverer way, but I can do that
<Amaranth> jcastro: does it act like button1 is held down?
<Amaranth> mterry: restarting compiz is easier :)
<mterry> Amaranth, agreed  :)
<jcastro> Amaranth: no, I just lose all ability to click on anything, keyboard stuff works fine though
<mterry> At least, faster
<Amaranth> mterry: just make sure compiz isn't running when you copy over the new unityshell.so, guaranteed crash there
<mterry> hmm, ok
<Amaranth> I still haven't figured out why installing a package update that updates compiz plugins is fine but manually copying one in to /usr/lib/compiz/ crashes
<didrocks> Amaranth: hum, I regularly do that (well, I sudo make install, so in ~/.compiz-1), and I get no crash
<Amaranth> didrocks: yeah, I guess it doesn't always crash for me either
<Amaranth> didrocks: but it happened both times I built a new unityshell.so while trying to figure out that maximize bug
<didrocks> Amaranth: bad luck then :)
<didrocks> Amaranth: think about assigning the bug to yourself to avoid conflicts btw
<mterry> didrocks, ooh, quick on the valac-0.12 branch.   If you're in the merging mood, I have another I'd like to get done before it hits conflicts again: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/modelines/+merge/43565
<didrocks> oh, you didn't find the duplicate, it's true, nevermind :)
<didrocks> mterry: I looked at it, let me look at it again :)
<didrocks> Amaranth: it's weird that launchpad wasn't showing the other bug when you filed it, the title were quite similar. Still a long way to go
<Amaranth> didrocks: oh, I filed the bug once I gave up on the fix
<Amaranth> didrocks: I even had launchpad search the unity bugs for "maximize" and "maximise", didn't find that one
<om26er> will there be a unity release today?
<mterry> om26er, word is no
<om26er> :/
<didrocks> om26er: there won't, some people in the team were sick and so no release. As we are all travelling to Dallas this week-end, it's not safe to potentiallly push a buggy version :)
<Amaranth> because njpatel is still out, right?
<coz_> is the daily build working yet/
 * om26er grabs from trunk now :p
<didrocks> Amaranth: that's weird… but well, nevermind. What would be cool is to be able to look for package and upstream bugs in one search btw :)
<didrocks> mterry: hum, as there are still a lot of branch to merge and you will make everyone angry with conflicts, maybe the rally is the right time to merge it and make everyone sync to it, what do you think?
<didrocks> mterry: like, just after next Thursday release
<didrocks> coz_: the daily build is partially fix, but we need to make a nux release for fixing everything
<didrocks> fixed*
<mterry> didrocks, or, I could take out the bits that changed indenting, and just add modelines.  That is unlikely to conflict
<didrocks> mterry: oh sure in that case
<and471> kvalo, this better?
<kvalo> and471: oh yes. welcome :)
<and471> hehe
<kvalo> and471: kamstrup and mpt also hangaround here
<and471> ok
<and471> well I will let you get on with packing :)
<and471> kvalo, have a good time in dallas
<kvalo> and471: thanks. and good luck with exams! I wll come back later in the evening, though. I'll try to merge your latest changes to trunk
<and471> hey mpt
<and471> thankyou :)
<kvalo> mpt: hi. good stuff with the spec updates
<and471> mpt, you have a good christmas/new years ?
<and471> kvalo, if I am working this evening on flight mode stuff, should I base it off of settings-vala-convert or settings-vala-port? lp:indicator-network doesn't have the vala stuff yet
<kvalo> and471: oops, forgot to push. give me a min
<and471> no problem
<mpt> and471, warm, sunny, and full of truffles
<mpt> and471, how was yours?
<and471> mpt, hehe, very different but good :)
<and471> mpt, just one question for you today (he said) what does 'Show network status in the menu bar' do? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=settings-window-flight-mode.png
<mpt> and471, that's for whether the menu is present at all.
<mpt> and471, I just haven't migrated it to the other wireframes yet.
<and471> ah okay
<and471> mpt, so menubar is panel
<and471> ?
<mpt> Menu bar is to Unity as panel is to Gnome 2
<and471> cool thanks
<mpt> So for example, if it's a desktop machine that always always connects by Ethernet, you probably don't want the menu taking up space in the menu bar
<mpt> so you uncheck the checkbox
<and471> yeah that makes sense
<kvalo> and471: pushed now. sorry for taking so long, I had weird bzr conflicts
<and471> kvalo, thats no problem
<kvalo> and471: so please lp:indicator-network from now on.
<mpt> Are menus working in Unity today? :-)
<and471> kvalo, yup
<mpt> When I installed on the 4th they were all invisible
<kvalo> mpt: I need to always left click the desktop background image to see the menus
<mterry> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/modelines/+merge/43565 again
<kvalo> mpt: here's a bug about the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/693073
<didrocks> mterry: done
<mterry> didrocks, sweet!  /me tabs to his hearts content
<didrocks> :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, for some reason, if i rebuild unity there are symbols being removed from libunity3
<kenvandine> even rebuilding with no change...
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, it's depending on your build-dep
<kenvandine> pbuilder for natty
<and471> mpt, you you mind if instead of just using an (unresizable) hbox, that I use a (resizable) hpane? http://imgur.com/H2iru
<tedg> ronoc, Did you see doctormo's post on ayatana-dev?  Do you have a custom menuitem done in Vala that you could give him a link to?
<DBO> mterry, sorry was on the netbook, doing so now
<mterry> DBO, didrocks got me covered, thanks
<DBO> mterry, okay
<and471> kvalo, there is an issue with trunk at the moment. GTKBuilder autconnect of signals isn't working
<and471> kvalo, any idea what it is?
<kenvandine> ronoc, indicator-sound is another one that needs to be ported to the new dbusmenu
<kenvandine> sounds like more fun for next week
<kenvandine> tedg saw what i was griping about and ran away :)
<kvalo> and471: hmm, I don't know
<mpt> and471, that's giving a 503 error at the moment
<kvalo> and471: could these cause it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-vala-port/revision/18
<and471> mpt, does this work? http://imagebin.org/131481
<and471> kvalo, no, it would be in either main.ui, app.vala or main.vala
<and471> kvalo, is it okay if we use 4 spaces as tab in *.vala files ?
<kvalo> and471: I think unity has style guides for vala, it would be good if we can follow those
<kenvandine> ronoc, ok... with indicator-sound 0.5.4 banshee won't play anything
<kvalo> and471: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/CodingStyle
<and471> kvalo, hmm, it is just that all is already done with spaces, and also I prefer them :)
<mpt> and471, hm, what advantage is there to making it resizable?
<and471> kvalo, also there are things like the use of 'this.'
<and471> mpt, well some people may have smaller screens, in which case the default size we set may not be optimal
<and471> mpt,  or they may have a normal size screen larger font, in which case they may want to use the extra space
<and471> mpt, or larger icon theme... etc.
<kvalo> and471: yeah, don't worry about style too much right now
<mpt> and471, eventually it will go inside the System Settings window which won't be resizable anyway
<and471> mpt, I am just worried that the arbitary size we set, won't be good for everyone, and so we should offer the ability for users to resize it, at the cost of adding size little lines
<mpt> and471, I have no problem with the little lines. I just know that some measurable fraction of people will accidentally resize it and not know what they've done. :-)
<mpt> and think that the pane is just always annoyingly narrow (or annoyingly wide)
<and471> mpt, that is the same for software-center though :)
<and471> mpt, is that not the problem that the widget is not user-friendly then?
<mpt> and471, that's true. But (a) archive names vary in length much more than connection type labels do, and (b) I'm thinking of possibly getting rid of the left pane anyway
<mpt> (in USC, I mean, not in the network settings)
<nnnaji> mpt, (b) would be awesome, just sayin.. ;)
<mpt> nnnaji, it needs a lot of rather boring design work first though
<mpt> danrabbit has done some of it but not all
<nnnaji> mpt, hehe.. i could imagine.. i'll do some more inkscape work next week, hopefully my inkscape skills will allow me to be of use at some point :S
<mpt> that would be nifty
<nnnaji> i really had to check the dictionary for "nifty"
<nnnaji> :D
<and471> mpt, I suppose what I would say to that is yes, there is a chance that people will resize it accidentally and thus it will not be optimal for them, however without a hpaned, there is a chance that it won't be optimal for people, when they themselves have not done anything (default)
<and471> mpt, at least WITH the hpaned, there is the possibility of correcting either situation
<mpt> and471, can you give an example of how it will be non-optimal by default?
<and471> mpt, (when I say default, I am not saying default install settings, but default as in, they themselves have not resized it at all)
<mpt> I understand
<mpt> but all the connection type names are completely static
<mpt> except if you have more than one wireless card, and then they're of the form "Wireless (wl0)"
<mpt> So the pane just needs to be wide enough for the German translation of "Wireless (wl0)"
<mpt> What am I missing?
<and471> mpt, for example, here it is without the hpaned, and the 'high contrast Large print inverse' theme http://imagebin.org/131485
<mpt> hmm
<and471> mpt, and in other languages, it could be even less forgiving
<mpt> yes
<mpt> I think in the long run we should replace those accessibility themes with zooming and accessibility compositing features
<mpt> but in the short run, you have a point
 * mpt admires https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MenuLayout
<and471> mpt, so are you giving the thumbs up to the hpaned?
<mpt> and471, a thumb sideways. :-) I don't mind for now, but in the long run I think we won't need it.
<and471> hehe okay :)
 * mpt -> home
<ronoc> kenvandine, right okay, it works with rb, I couldn't test with banshee on the account of banshee not exposing an mpris interface on dbus
<ronoc> kenvandine, my banshee crashes when I try to play something
<ronoc> even though i have the standard natty package
<ronoc> kenvandine, can you check on dfeet if banshee is raising org.mpris.mediaplayer2.banshee
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> ronoc, fwiw, with indicator-sound 0.5.4 banshee did crash once
<ronoc> obviously there is something up with my banshee install,
<kenvandine> but i haven't had banshee crash in ages before 0.5.4
<kenvandine> ronoc, it crashed for me when i tried to play something
<ronoc> kenvandine, right well indicator sound is just calling mpris dbus methods so that would mean banshee's mpris interface is buggy
<ronoc> i'm seeing this here also
<ronoc> lets debug this Monday and release into the distro once we have it resolved
<ronoc> I need to pack now
<kenvandine> org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.banshee
<kenvandine> from banshee
<kenvandine> so just having i-s 0.5.4 keeps banshee from playing at all
<kenvandine> downgrading i-s banshee is fine
<kenvandine> we'll look on monday
<ronoc> okay on my system it appears briefly and then disappears
<ronoc> the dbus mpris interface that is
<kenvandine> it stays fo rme
<kenvandine> with i-s 0.5.3
<ronoc> weird, have you tried 0.5.4 with rb
<kenvandine> no, but i can
<kenvandine> also...
<kenvandine> with 0.5.4 i get a colored banshee icon
<kenvandine> with 0.5.3 i don't
<kenvandine> intentional?
<ronoc> kenvandine, I know I have reopened that bug, thought I fixed that before xmas
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i get the mono one in 0.5.3
<kenvandine> ok, more to debug :)
<ronoc> yup
<kenvandine> next week will be fun :-p
<kenvandine> have a good trip
<ronoc> cheers boss, speak Monday, good w/end
<ronoc> kenvandine, just tested quickly it appears that 0.5.4 is crashing the banshee mpris interface, i.e. interface is fine all good, I run the new release and the interface disappears ! will investigate on route tmrw, can't see how I could be doing anything dodgy
<ronoc> at start up the service scans the bus for mpris clients, must be this scan that banshee doesn't like
<ronoc> rb doesn't mind though ...
<ronoc> anyhoo, till anon
<tedg> The GOP is honoring the heartwarming story of the homeless man by voting to take away his health care.
<tedg> Oops, sorry.
<nigelb> lol
<Amaranth> dang, it seems no one is arriving in dallas around the same time as me
<KuriKai> if someone was to make an indicator applet for gnome-control-centre (the network proxy part) where should it go?
<KuriKai> should it go in it's own indicator?
<sense> KuriKai: There is already an indicator for Network Manager, I think it would be best to have one single indicator for every part of the system, so one network indicator. But if you want to write your own, not meant for inclusion in the default installation, then you should use Application Indicators.
<KuriKai> ok, thanks :)
<sense> you're welcome
<Omega> Hey Ayatana, just wanted to let you know that you guys rock.
<coz_> mm trying to open quadrapassel ;   failed to create drawable
<coz_> Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context
#ayatana 2011-01-08
<coz_> good day
<Amaranth> DBO: 3-5" of snow in dallas tomorrow :/
<AbsintheSyringe> what's unity team email address
<AbsintheSyringe> I want to repackage unity for Debian and I need this field correct
<coz_> hey guys.. ok so ,, what about that eye sore icon  in ccsm for unity plugin?
<coz_> what that icon actually does is  create a visual bug in ccsm
<coz_> I see two ways of dealing with this... either remove it and put in the original icon  or  create a an entire set of icons based on the ubutu unity icon for that ...any opinions?
<coz_> the problem with the second option is that there would have to be 2 sets of icons...one for 11.04  ccsm and one for  classic gnome ccsm ... I dont know how easy that would be to  switch depending on which desktop is being used
<coz_> rather one for  unity desktop and one for classic gonme desktop
#ayatana 2011-01-09
<kklimonda> where can I read the discussion about new behaviour of the app menu in natty (i.e. it being hidden until use moves mouse over it)?
<spikeb> no clue, i didn't know there was one
<kklimonda> or maybe the question should be - has it actually been accepted by the Canonical UX team?
<spikeb> I would assume so, the coders are working off designs from the UX team AFAIK
<kklimonda> not only do I have to move my mouse over longer distance to get to the new menu position, but now I have no idea where should I point at before I move it..
<kklimonda> so I end up moving mouse, and then reading menu positions..
<kklimonda> and then moving it again because for some reason I can never blindly move it in the right direction.. I wonder why..
<coz_> good day
<AbsintheSyringe> I want to have Unity repackaged for Debian, however can anyone let me know what's Unity Team email address?
<kklimonda> AbsintheSyringe: good question :)
<AbsintheSyringe> kklimonda, everyone's telling me that :)
<AbsintheSyringe> I could put 5 upstream authors but that would be kinda lame
<AbsintheSyringe> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/annotate/head:/AUTHORS
<kklimonda> AbsintheSyringe: can you ask it tomorrow (or generally, during the working week)? As you have probably already noticed most of the Unity team (as well as Canonical in general) aren't here during weekends :)
<AbsintheSyringe> kklimonda, okay :)
<kklimonda> AbsintheSyringe: ubuntu package do have all 5 (or even 6) authors mentioned in the changelog
<kklimonda> d/copyright*
<AbsintheSyringe> kklimonda, yea, but I'm sent this as ITP in Debian, and I want to have the Upstream Author field as : Unity Team <one@email.com>
<AbsintheSyringe> at the moment I even thought of putting ayatana email but I guess I'll just wait till tomorrow
<kklimonda> AbsintheSyringe: is the Upstream Author field supposed to point to the point of contact for the given project?
<AbsintheSyringe> yep
<AbsintheSyringe> that's why I don't want to have 5 authors listed
<kklimonda> AbsintheSyringe: either ayatana or ayatana-dev ML would fit that description as both are read by Unity developers.
<AbsintheSyringe> there you, I thought well then :)
<kklimonda> AbsintheSyringe: (and by sabdfl, who is the person who makes decisions about the project)
<AbsintheSyringe> also I was told to join ayatana team in debian http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/pkg-ayatana
<kklimonda> so I guess ayatana (which is afair more avtive ML between those two) is a good upstream contact address
<AbsintheSyringe> ok, so could I have ayatana-dev email address?
<AbsintheSyringe> or even "regular" one could do I guess
<kklimonda> ayatana-dev (mailing list is for technical discussions, including implementation questions) is ayatana-dev@lists.launchpad.net
<kklimonda> ayatana (mailing list is for design related discussions) is ayatana@lists.launchpad.net
<AbsintheSyringe> so which one do you advise me to go with? this is about implementation into debian after all
<AbsintheSyringe> personally I'm thinking to go just with -dev
<kklimonda> AbsintheSyringe: ayatana-dev would be a better bet imo - it's more technical
<AbsintheSyringe> kklimonda, right on, tnx :)
<deltrem> When is the first beta coming?
<deltrem> the first beta of Ubuntu with Unity
<deltrem> When is it coming?
<deltrem> Please, tell me the release date of the first beta of Ubuntu with Unity! Thanks.
<deltrem> If there's no release date, then tell me when you think release date will be.
<deltrem> *the release date
<deltrem> ok, I'm going to wait
<kklimonda> !schedule
<ubot5> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<deltrem> I know, I know... but the beta!
<kklimonda> deltrem: you will find the detailed schedule somewhere on those pages
<coz_> apparenlty  VBE mode auto detection breaks  for my 7300gt   ..where should I ask for this.. otherwise impossible to install natty and reboot
<coz_> this card needs to be blacklisted  for autodetection
#ayatana 2012-01-02
<mick0> davidcalle: I've managed to get almost all album art to load. Only seen one album not load.
<davidcalle> mick0, nice!
<davidcalle> Do you have a branch somewhere?
<mick0> no. Will try to make one on launchpad.
<mick0> davidcalle:
<mick0> ops
<davidcalle> mick0, yep ?
<mick0> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikaelsahlstrom/+junk/unity-scope-spotify
<mick0> there
<mick0> ^^
<mick0> was surprisingly easy to get an branch up on launchpad :)
<mhall119> morning
<davidcalle> mick0, working nicely here! I love it :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, morning
<mhall119> davidcalle: I started work on a simpler Python interface for Lenses last night
<mhall119> you had said the API would be changing for 12.04 though?
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes, it's changing in a few weeks I think.
<mhall119> do we know *what* will be changing?
<davidcalle> mhall119, not exactly. I know a lot of work has been done around the way model are stored after each search, making it faster to delete previous searches, to have a more fluid instant-search experience.
<mhall119> my goal is to make writing lenses as easy as http://paste.ubuntu.com/790552/
<mhall119> borrowing somewhat from Django
<davidcalle> mhall119, this is really nice! Then we make a GUI around this, integrating good json and xml parsers...
<davidcalle> :)
<mhall119> a gui huh?
<mhall119> I just wanted to hide all the GObject and DBus stuff
<davidcalle> Just kidding :)
<davidcalle> But I've been thinking about a Gui to design lenses, to see how icons will look like in place. And build the .lens and .scope file easily.
<mhall119> you may not need to worry about the .lens and .scope files
<mhall119> I've already got singlet building  .lens and .service files based on th Len's Meta inner class
<mhall119> I'll be able to do the same for scopes too
<davidcalle> mhall119, this is great!
<mhall119> that run_lens() at the bottom does it
<mhall119> 'python testlens.py' runs the lens daemon
<mhall119> but 'python testlens.py make' builds the .lens and .service files
<mhall119> 'sudo python testlens.py install' puts them where they need to be
<davidcalle> I can't wait to play with it
<mhall119> of course, that should really be handled by .deb packaging, but it's convenient for local dev
<mhall119> the code, such as it is, is on launchpad
<mhall119> the lens daemon isn't working yet, some GObject bug I need to track down
<mhall119> but make/install/uninstall work
<mhall119> btw, iconlibrary is awesome
<davidcalle> mhall119, yeah, I've found it two years ago, and it's amazing.
<mhall119> davidcalle: it's working!
<davidcalle> mhall119, cool! I will give it a try tonight.
<davidcalle> mhall119, do you plan some sort of abstraction on filters?
<mhall119> davidcalle: yeah
<mhall119> on all of the objects probably
<mhall119> but one step at a time ;)
<davidcalle> ;)
<mhall119> http://ubuntuone.com/4C4PDChsjmAHRsJMIVCdFL is the end result of http://paste.ubuntu.com/790552/
<mhall119> next I'm going to re-write my dictionary lens using singlet
<davidcalle> Impressive.
<mhall119> davidcalle: are you going to try and get the ohscopes stuff in the Precise repos?
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes. I can't use .extras for them, as they depend on each other (scopes on lenses) and it's not allowed in .extras.
<mhall119> what is .extras?
<davidcalle> The archive used for new packages during stable releases ( https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/ )
<mhall119> ah
<davidcalle> mhall119, the new "recommended way" for new apps in Ubuntu.
<mhall119> I thought it was only recommended for non-foss apps
<davidcalle> mhall119, I don't think so
<mick0> how do I package this python scope for easy install?
<davidcalle> mick0, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/basic-grooveshark/files
<davidcalle> mick0, look at MANIFEST, setup.py, and in debian/ changelog, control, copyright
<mick0> ok
<davidcalle> mick0, then, you can use the One Hundred Scopes project PPA if you want, or a PPA of your own. I'll help you setup one and the automated deb building if you want, too.
<mick0> how do I get it into the one hundred scopes project? just change +junk to +onehundredscopes when i push?
<davidcalle> yes lp:~username/onehundredscopes/branchname
<mick0> ok :) Thanks
<mick0> davidcalle: In SPECS there is a field dependencies. As you do have to have the spotify-client-qt package installed to play songs, do I put spotify-client-qt there?
<davidcalle> mick0, yes
<davidcalle> Oh, SPECS, I thought you meant debian/control . SPECS doesn't really matter for packaging it's a file I used to create when I was thinking about a scope search engine. I don't do it anymore, so it doesn't matter :)
<mick0> ok
<mick0> davidcalle: who's the upstream author? the music lens author?
<davidcalle> mick0, it's you
<mick0> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikaelsahlstrom/onehundredscopes/spotify Does it seem correct? :)
 * davidcalle is checking
<davidcalle> mick0, in debian/control, the spotify-client-qt should be in the depends section, not the build-depends
<mick0> oh. changing
<davidcalle> mick0, everything else looks good :) In a few hours, when I'm home, I'll test the packaging and push it to the PPA, is it fine with you?
<mick0> Sure. Thank you for all the help!
<davidcalle> mick0, no problem.
<davidcalle> mhall119, with your singlet branch, do you specify the icon in Meta too?
<mhall119> davidcalle: not yet, I'm about to add that though
<mhall119> davidcalle: you can now, rev 9
<mhall119> davidcalle: is there an alternative to 'setsid unity' yet?
<davidcalle> mick0, there is an issue in your setup.py file. It doesn't like the umlaut on the o of your name. In the files in debian/ too.
<mick0> davidcalle: ok. I'll change it to an normal o then.
<davidcalle> mhall119, alt+f2 unity :p
<mhall119> I still lose all my window positions though :(
<davidcalle> mhall119, I know :(
<mhall119> It would be nicer to have a way to reload Unity without restarting Compiz
<mhall119> or have it re-read it's lenses
<mhall119> unity --refresh
<mhall119> something like that
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes.
<mhall119> at any rate, unity-singlet and unity-dictionary-lens are both pushed
<mhall119> dropped about 75 lines of code from unity-dictionary-lens, and hid all the DBus and GObject stuff
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes, I've seen it, this is really nice
<mhall119> well, almost all of it, there's still a GObject.idle_add in handle_uri()
<mick0> davidcalle: Fixed.
<andyrock> bschaefer, hi
<andyrock> around?
<bschaefer> andyrock, yup just got on
<andyrock> i'm wondering what happens with your alt+f1 branch if you try to disable nautilus desktop
<andyrock> bschaefer, ^^^
<andyrock> using gnome twek tool
<andyrock> *tweak
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm not sure
<bschaefer> andyrock, ive never used that tool before
<andyrock> i mean: disable nautilus desktop, alt+f1, click on desktop
<andyrock> if i'm not wrong
<andyrock> alt+f1 should be ON
<bschaefer> andyrock, i just started downloading/installing the tweak tool
<andyrock> ok let me know
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah cause if it doesn't change the focus that could be a problem
<andyrock> it should not change the focus because there is no window
<andyrock> nautilus desktop should be a window
<andyrock> we have the same problem with the title bar
<andyrock> disabling nautilus desktop
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm yeah, then wouldn't show desktop fail?
<andyrock> mmm, do you mean show desktop icon?
<bschaefer> andyrock, yup it does not exit from key nav mode
<bschaefer> hm
<bschaefer> andyrock, yes, and I ment the title bar as it still shows the last active window
<bschaefer> andyrock, which is what you just said earlier haha
<bschaefer> andyrock, how often do you think that will be the case? Why would you not want natilus to handle the desktop?
<andyrock> bschaefer,  it's a low priority bug
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm yeah. Also I got the manual test cases pushed for the branch if you also want to review it
<andyrock> and i really don't know why someone should disable nautilus desktop
<andyrock> bschaefer, smspillaz approved it right?
<bschaefer> andyrock, sam already approved it
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> but the more the better haha :)
<bschaefer> andyrock, I've got to go run a few errands, thanks and ill be back in a few hours. (if you are still up)
<andyrock> i think i won't be here... with my dad around (i'm at home during the xmas holidays) i cannot go to bad at 5:00 AM :/
<bschaefer> andyrock, haha well dam you'll have to tell me about the college system over there tomorrow
<bschaefer> ill be on earlier, c ya later!
<andyrock> see you
#ayatana 2012-01-03
<nessita> hello everyone! I have a quick question re: using alt+F2. That will open the dash for searching, but when I enter programs I know I have installed, I get no results. Any idea if this is expected behavior?
<om26er> nessita, are you typing the fullname of the app ?
<om26er> if you are searching for empathy for example... type empath and you might get results
<nessita> om26er: I tried both ways, I start typing the name of the app, I wait a couple of seconds, no results, then I type the full name, no results
<nessita> om26er: it happened to me with pidgin, deluge so far
<nessita> om26er: this always happened as soon as I logged in, when I'm starting "all my apps" to setup my desktop
<nessita> om26er: now that everything booted, the search is working fine
<nessita> om26er: shall I report a bug?
<om26er> nessita, if it happens on next login or after installing an other app then yes please report a bug for unity
<om26er> use 'ubuntu-bug unity' to report Unity bug please.
<nessita> om26er: ack, thanks.
<nessita> another question, is there any workaround for this bug under unity 2d? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/726639
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 726639 in unity (Ubuntu) "F10 is captured even if gnome-terminal setting is explictly set to not capture" [Medium,Triaged]
<nessita> and also, is there any way to move a window to another workspace (under unity 2d)?
<om26er> right click on the titlebar thing, not sure for maximized windows though
<nessita> om26er: ah, I tried that with the windows maximized, trying without
<nessita> om26er: great, that worked. Thanks!
<om26er> nessita, yw :)
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> nessita: alt+f2 is the "run dialog", it's not entirely equivilent to the Apps lens (which is super+a)
<nessita> mhall119: exactly, so I would expect alt+f2 to behave like the old run dialog
<mhall119> nessita: you can also move windows between workspaces by pressing super+s and dragging them
<nessita> mhall119: and even if I type the full name of the app and then I hit enter, nothing happens
<mhall119> nessita: that does sound like a bug then
<mhall119> nessita: are you sure you are using a part of the executable's name?
<mhall119> IIRC, alt+f2 only uses that, not anything defined in the app's .desktop file
<nessita> mhall119: absolutely. My use case is "pidgin" and "deluge-gtk"
<mhall119> ok
<nessita> mhall119: this is unity 2d, fyi
<nessita> mhall119: would you know if there is any workaround for this bug under unity 2d? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/726639
<nessita> is very annoying, specially since I depend on the F10 in the terminal to work
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 726639 in unity (Ubuntu) "F10 is captured even if gnome-terminal setting is explictly set to not capture" [Medium,Triaged]
<nessita> editing the entry with gconf-editor did not work, unless I need to log out and in to that to take effect
<nessita> mhall119: FYI, when pressing super+s, drag will not work (this is unity 2d). Is that expected?
<mhall119> I'm not sure about 2d, it works in 3d
<nessita> mhall119: thanks. Would you know aboyt the F10 bug I pasted above? or would you know who I can ask?
<nessita> (rebooting did not make the gconf-editor setting be applied, apparently)
<mhall119> no on both accounts, unfortunately
<nessita> mhall119: thanks anyways :-)
<om26er> andyrock, hey
<om26er> andyrock, you there?
<andyrock> om26er, hey hey
<andyrock> happy new year
<om26er> happy new year
<om26er> andyrock, how are you ?
<andyrock> fine thx
<andyrock> what about you?
<om26er> i am ok, thx
<om26er> andyrock, bug 827566
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 827566 in unity (Ubuntu) "love handles don't show on windows that cannot be resized" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827566
<andyrock> yes?
<om26er> is the status 'in progress' correct?
<andyrock> yes
<om26er> is sam working on it?
<andyrock> let me find the branch
<om26er> cool
<andyrock> om26er, mmm iirc it should be fix committed
<andyrock> let me check
<om26er> check plz :p
<andyrock> if the branch has been already merged
 * andyrock is building unity
<andyrock> om26er, fix committed
<om26er> andyrock, alright thanks
<andyrock> om26er, yw
<andyrock> one bug less cool
<mhall119> nessita: did you see http://askubuntu.com/questions/92487/alt-f2-launcher-does-not-work-first-time-after-boot-second-time-works
<nessita> mhall119: I haven't, looking now
<nessita> mhall119: the description matches my issue
<nessita> mhall119: is like the "indexer" needs some time (more than a few seconds) to be ready to do something
<jono> DBO, yo
<DBO> yo
<jono> DBO, happy new year, bro!
<DBO> happy new year jono
<DBO> any resolutions this year?
<jono> get fit and learn to cook brisket :-)
<jono> you?
<DBO> not really :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> so I have a gift for yoyu
<jono> a bug :-)
<DBO> oh god
<DBO> well it had to happen eventually
<jono> in 12.04 there are a bunch of multiple icons for apps on the Launcher
<jono> heh
<jono> I am noticing XChat-GNOME in particular
 * DBO marks the time... 3 hours into the new work season...
<jono> it has three icons
<jono> haha
<jono> DBO, all will be good :-)
<DBO> can I see a screenshot?
<jono> sure one sec
<DBO> so I got some awesome headphones
<DBO> as an audio junkie, I figure you will appreciate this
<DBO> http://www.klipsch.com/klipsch-mode-noise-canceling-headphones
<DBO> I have accepted I will need a hearing aid after owning these...
<jono> DBO, http://i.imgur.com/qhGbb.png
<jono> DBO, nice phones!
<DBO> interesting
<DBO> is xchat pinned to the launcher
<jono> yep XChat and Chromium are Added to the launcher
<DBO> I wonder if bamfdaemon is crashing on your system somehow
<DBO> do the multiples seem to show up randomly?
<AlanBell> i
<AlanBell> oops, sorry
<mhall119> davidcalle_: ping
<statik> mhall119, i love what you have done with singlet. i've got a little lens working, do you know how I can set some results to be shown before any search is done?
<statik> for example, in the music lens some items are shown even before typing a search phrase
<mhall119> statik: not with Singlet
<mhall119> not right now anyway
<mhall119> it only calls search() when something's been entered
<mhall119> using straight dbus you can when the lens is activated
<mhall119> I can add that fairly easily though
<statik> mhall119, here? self._scope.connect ("notify::active", self.on_search_changed);
<mhall119> statik: on_search_changed will be called, yes
<statik> so maybe connecting that to another optional method that people can implement?
<mhall119> singlet intercepts that and only calls search if there's a non-None, non-empty string value
<mhall119> statik: I'm adding a Meta option to allow it
<statik> mhall119, sweet
<statik> mhall119, so then I'll be able to set an attribute in my inner Meta class and my search will be called always, and if the search term is empty I can populate my default results
<mhall119> correct
<statik> mhall119, awesome. let me know and I'm happy to test :)
<mhall119> statik: rev 11
<mhall119> put search_on_blank=True in your Meta
<statik> ta, pulling and testing now
<statik> mhall119, should I be pulling from lp:~mhall/singlet/trunk instead of lp:~singlet-developers/singlet/trunk ?
<mhall119> oops, you should be pulling from lp:singlet, which is singlet-developers now, I just forgot to tell bzr to --remember the new push location
<mhall119> it's there now
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping me when you've got a few minutese
<davidcalle> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'd like to spend some time with you to discuss the direction of ohscopes and singlet
<mhall119> specifically around getting them packaged and into the repos for 12.04
<mick0> davidcalle: I have some questions about the imdb scope I just got working. Ping me when you got some time.
<davidcalle> mhall119, nice discussion idea ;) But this will have to wait until my burritos are cooked and eaten. Will you be around in one hour?
<mgedmin> every now and then I right-click on a launcher icon, get a menu, which then proceeds to ignore mouse events
<davidcalle> mick0, sure. When I'm back. ;)
<mgedmin> right-clicking the same icon again makes the menu disappear, right-clicking for the third time usually gives me a normal menu that actually lets me select items
<mgedmin> no clue how to reproduce this reliably
<mgedmin> worth filing a bug anyway?
<mhall119> davidcalle: yeah, I'll be around until 2200 UTC
<mhall119> mgedmin: yes, if nobody else has reported it
 * mgedmin files https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/911452
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 911452 in unity (Ubuntu) "Sometimes quicklists ignore mouse events" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> I've a question about app indicators
<mgedmin> app_indicator_set_label() has this label argument
<mgedmin> sorry! 'guide'
<mgedmin> "A guide to size the label correctly." according to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.10/c/appindicator/libappindicator-app-indicator.html#app-indicator-set-label
<mgedmin> how is it supposed to be used?
<mgedmin> here's my attempt: https://github.com/mgedmin/indicator-netspeed/blob/master/indicator-netspeed.c#L94
<mgedmin> but the indicator changes size constantly and makes the rest of the indicators jump around in a very irritating fashion
 * mgedmin wishes libindicator APIs had Unix manual pages...
#ayatana 2012-01-04
<snadge> so i heard a rumour that theres a ppa which fixes laggy window movement
<snadge> but smspillaz has an alternative fix which conflicts
<snadge> i think i ended up fixing the laggy window movement with a workaround.. adjusting the mouse polling
<snadge> and my other system uses unity-2d :D
<snadge> like a boss
<snadge> im rooting for 12.04 .. can i start testing stuff? :D
<snadge> or is that a bad idea
<snadge> it cant be any worse than the production code we're using right now.. *bdom tish*
<kamstrup> davidcalle: hey happy new year mate :-)
<kamstrup> davidcalle: I am sure you filed a bug/feature request for overriding how results are merged from scopes into the lens, but I can't find it...
<kamstrup> oh am I making this up? ;-)
<snadge> ur trippin' .. nobody speaks in here.. sssshhhh ;)
<snadge> i occasionally come in here to troll people.. unsuccessfully
<davidcalle> kamstrup, happy new year :)
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I've seen the awesome merger branch. Thank you!
<davidcalle> Let me find this bug...
<davidcalle> kamstrup, Hum, I remember wanting to file it...
<kamstrup> davidcalle: hehe, maybe we only ever talked about it then
<kamstrup> let me file on against libunity
<davidcalle> kamstrup, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/911686
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 911686 in unity "Lenses should sort results from multiple scopes" [Undecided,New]
<kamstrup> ah thanks!
<kamstrup> davidcalle: history repeats itself - see the comment I just added to the bug...
<kamstrup> :-/
<davidcalle> kamstrup, oh noes!
<kamstrup> my words
<kamstrup> it seems that me and pygobject don't get along very well...
<davidcalle> kamstrup, :/
<mhall119> who's a good person to talk to about how Lenses will be displayed in SoftwareCenter?
<mhall119> specifically package naming and scopes as add-ons
<gord> davidcalle, hey, before I forget you mentioned about http images in a lens not loading in the dash? (wasn't around at the time but was in my scrollback), do you have a bug for that? not got time to fix it atm but would like to keep it on my radar
<davidcalle> gord, I have one, let me get it
<gord> fantastic, I actually think we are just trying to load too many http connections from one source at once, so it just drops connections somewhere. a queue should hopefully fix it
<davidcalle> gord, hum, I don't have one, let me file it ;)
<davidcalle> Oh, and I really would like you to give a look at this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/878015
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 878015 in unity (Ubuntu) "Non square icons don't fill result tiles as much as they should" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gord>  davidcalle yeah been on my list for a while, i'll get around to it eventually promise ;)
<davidcalle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/911831
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 911831 in unity "Http icons sometimes replaced by undefined icons in the Dash" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> gord ^
<gord> yeah triaging it now
<gord> cool, thanks :)
<mick0> oh yes please fix that one :)
<mhall119> didrocks: kenvandine: ping
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping to you too
<davidcalle> mhall119, hey
<didrocks> hey mhall119
<mhall119> didrocks: hey, you did the debian packaging feature of quickly, right?
<mhall119> davidcalle: do you have a blog, and if so is it on planet.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> I'd like to see your lense work show up on more than just Google+
<davidcalle> mhall119, I don't.
<didrocks> mhall119: indeed
<mhall119> didrocks: I'd like to do something just like that for lp:singlet, to generate and build packages for Unity lensees
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, I read your blog post, do you know that we already had (but a deprecated one) quickly template for lenses?
<mhall119> davidcalle: would you be interested in starting a blog?
<didrocks> mhall119: maybe you should just integrate your code snippet to it, as a quickly template
<didrocks> and you will get the packaging feature for free :)
<mhall119> didrocks: I heard about that after the fact, yes
<mhall119> is that in the quickly trunk?
<didrocks> mhall119: so, I'm happy to work on that with you if you don't mind
<didrocks> mhall119: no, and I think that your work is more advanced, it was at the same of only vala lenses
<mhall119> didrocks: that'd be awesome
<didrocks> mhall119: excellent, can we talk about it tomorrow? (not sure of your time zone?)
<mhall119> only vala?
<mhall119> didrocks: I'm US/Eastern, so it's 12pm for me
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, but that's stone age for now (more than a year! ;))
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, do you think you have some time tomorrow? I can give it a look in my morning
<didrocks> and see how we can integrate it
<mhall119> it's funny how quickly things become stone-aged on a 6 month cadence
<mhall119> didrocks: yup, just give me a ping
<didrocks> right, it's funny and frightning :)
<mhall119> at least we're not doing 6-week cycles like Mozilla, that's scary
<didrocks> mhall119: great! will ping you back then and nice work on singlet! I'm amazed how your reduced the boiler plate!
<mhall119> didrocks: thanks
<mhall119> !
<didrocks> you*
<mhall119> davidcalle: are you an Ubuntu member?
<davidcalle> mhall119, sorry was in a meeting. I'm not a member and I have a blog ready for ohscopes, I've just never started it.
<mhall119> davidcalle: you should definitely apply for membership, there are people who would definitely support you, and then we can get your blog syndicated on planet.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> let me know when you have the ohscopes blog setup too, so I can spread the word
<davidcalle> mhall119, I will, probably this week-end, for membership and blog.
<mhall119> awesome
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'm going to start trying to get some of these lenses and scopes into software center, which ones are in the best shape for me to start with?
<davidcalle> Grooveshark scope , utilities lens + calculator scope + cities scope, torrents lens + piratebay scope are good too, but it's controversial and has an "adult" filter.
<davidcalle> The package descriptions are not great. Feel free to change them :)
<davidcalle> mhall119 ^
<davidcalle> What is needed to have them in the archive?
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> kenvandine: do you have some time on your schedule to help us package some scopes?
<kenvandine> not really...
<kenvandine> although it should be quick and easy
<kenvandine> maybe i can do one as an example?
<mhall119> kenvandine: that would be great
<kenvandine> point me at one and i'll create the package sometime this week
<mhall119> kenvandine: if you there's anything special or specific about doing lense packaging, a blog post about it would benefit the rest of the community
<kenvandine> true :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: you have some packaged already, right?
<kenvandine> there isn't anything special really
<kenvandine> just making sure things end up in the right directory
<davidcalle> mhall119, well, everything in the PPA ;-)
<mhall119> davidcalle: where's the ppa again?
<mhall119> kenvandine: there are different "right directory" requirements when going through MyApps as opposed to Universe, right?
<davidcalle> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa
<kenvandine> mhall119, not sure actually, i think i heard something about putting things in /opt for MyApps
<mhall119> davidcalle: looks like you've already got them all packaged?  In that case we just need to get them submitted
<kenvandine> however, i don't think unity will work with that
<davidcalle> mhall119, I've talked to Stephane Graber and the ARB is fine with some files being out ot /opt
<kenvandine> cool
<mhall119> davidcalle: good
<mhall119> davidcalle: do you know how they are going to identify a scope as an add-on to a specific lens package?
<mhall119> in software center
<davidcalle> mhall119, the problem is that scopes depends on lenses, and packages from myapps can't depend on each other...
<kenvandine> probably a suggests
<kenvandine> they can suggest it without depending on it
<davidcalle> kenvandine, I think you are right, that's the way it's currently done.
<mhall119> kenvandine: or an rdepends maybe
<kenvandine> i think if you add the suggests software center does the right thing
<mhall119> ok, so the lens package needs to list the scopes for it?  that seems backwards
<kenvandine> mhall119, i suspect so... but that is sub-optimal
<mhall119> ok
<kenvandine> you should probably ask someone on the software center team to confirm
<kenvandine> maybe there is another way
<mhall119> davidcalle: lets pick one lense to start with, and try and get it uploaded to 12.04
<kenvandine> but i can't see one
<mhall119> kenvandine: ok
<mhall119> I'm still not clear if these should go through MyApps or REVU
<davidcalle> mhall119, the utilities lens + calculator scope + cities scope (weather forecast), seems to be a good combo to start with.
<mhall119> davidcalle: are both of those scopes for the utilities lense?
<davidcalle> It's a calculator + forecast on city name, in the Home Dash.
<davidcalle> Yes. The utilities lens is a hidden lens, not in the scope bar, just used to host "utilities" scopes.
<davidcalle> the lens bar* :)
<mhall119> how about the graphic design lens? is that in good shape?
<davidcalle> mhall119, it is, but it has four scopes by default. So, more packages to put in the archive.
<mhall119> we can do them one at a time though can't we?
<mhall119> it'll require updating the lens package with the additional Suggests, but that shouldn't be difficult to do
<davidcalle> mhall119, sure. If we pick this one,  I should add a package checking in the lens daemon, to avoid displaying filters of not available scopes. Just in case.
<mhall119> oh, are they coded into the daemon?
<davidcalle> The filters are always in the lens daemon. You can't define filters form the scopes.
<davidcalle> from*
<mhall119> ok, I understand what you mean now
<davidcalle> mhall119, lenses provide the category + filter structure and scopes fill it with data.
<mhall119> and some filters don't make sense to have without a specific scope, I gotcha now
<davidcalle> mhall119, indeed
<mhall119> in that case, let's start with the utilities lens + calculator and forecast scopes
<mhall119> kenvandine: ^^ can you look at the existing packages for those and let us know what, if anything, needs to be changed before going to the ARB?
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa/+packages
<davidcalle> mhall119, as a bonus, it's a long-time requested Unity feature, a calculator.
<mhall119> that'll be good to highlight then
<davidcalle> kenvandine, unity-lens-utilities, unity-scope-cities and unity-scope-calculator. But you may just need to look at one, the packaging is done exactly in the same way for all.
<davidcalle> mhall119, kenvandine, maybe before going to the ARB, we should wait for the libunity API changes to land. Or we choose Oneiric as a target.
<mhall119> do we know what API changes are planned?
<mhall119> I'm okay with targetting oneiric for now, that way I can use them right away :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, they have started to land in the Unity PPA. I don't know exactly what is planned.
<mhall119> ok, let's target oneiric then
<davidcalle> mhall119, sounds good.
<mhall119> kenvandine: someone has submitted a package branch for lp:singlet, I'll probably get with you to look over it once I merge
<kenvandine> mhall119, cool
<cybershoe> Good morning (for certain values of morning).
<cybershoe> I have the domain "unitydesktop.com", from a project that never launched.
<cybershoe> I want to offer it up to the Ubuntu team if anyone wants it, otherwise I'm just going to let it lapse.
<cybershoe> Does anyone know who would be the appropriate person to contact about this?
<mhall119> jono: jcastro: ^^
<jcastro> wow, no clue there
<jcastro> webmaster@ubuntu.com maybe?
<jono> cybershoe, can you email me at jono@ubuntu.com about this
<jcastro> or just mail jono. :)
<cybershoe> jono: will do.
<jono> cybershoe, I will put you in touch with the right person
<jono> many thanks
<cybershoe> No worries.
<cybershoe> I settled on the domain name about a week before I found out you were branding the new UI as Unity. True story.
<mhall119> jcastro: I think newz2000 still gets webmaster emails, and I don't think he'd be the one...
<cybershoe> jono: gmailed
<jcastro> cybershoe: heh, thanks for contacting us, thumbs up.
<mhall119> 2/w 46
<mhall119> bah
<chabie> hello..
<chabie> i have any problem wiyh my ubuntu..
<chabie> help me!!
<chabie> ping API
<chabie> hello..
<chabie> help me !!!
<chabie> help me !!!
<chabie> help me !!!
<chabie> help me !!!
<chabie> help me !!!
<chabie> help me !!!
<chabie> help me !!!
<chabie> i can't play pes 2011 on my ubuntu..
<chabie> glatzor..
<glatzor> chabie, ?
<mick0> chabie: you mean the soccer game, pes 2011?
<mhall119> he must really like that game
<chabie> yes that my mean..
<mick0> I doubt that game has native support for linux.
<chabie> what that ?
<chabie> there is some one that can help me??
<chabie> i really want to play that game on my ubuntu..
<mhall119> chabie: the main ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu, there are more people available there to help you
<chabie> :-&
<chabie> oke.. thanks for your suggestion
<mick0> Is there a better way to get unity to notice new lenses then logging out and then in? All my tabs and open files gets sad..
<balloons> unity --reset perhaps?
<mick0> yep. that did it :) All windows end up on one workspace though.
<balloons> unity --reset is definitely my friend
<mick0> oh yes thats the stuff. My search for movies to see on (ofc legal) torrent sites top lists just got compleatly mouseless.
<mick0> imdb in the dash :D
<mhall119> mick0: theres a bug on LP to make that easier
 * charles is tickled at the idea of a torrent search lens
<mick0> is it possible to make some part of the test in global results bold or a bit larger?
<mick0> test should be text
#ayatana 2012-01-05
<didrocks> mhall119: hey, are you around?
<didrocks> davidcalle: if you want I can look at the scope packaging as I've packaged the other lenses
<davidcalle> Hey didrocks. Thank you. I'd like to because I'm not sure of the quality of the packaged ones.
<didrocks> they are all python, aren't they?
<davidcalle> yes
<davidcalle> Could you have a look at this one, for example? https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/dribbble It's packaged, it works, but I'd like to have your insight on the packaging.
<didrocks> looking :)
<mhall119> didrocks: I am
<davidcalle> didrocks, ty :)
<mhall119> didrocks: do you know how scopes are identified as add-ons for a lens in USC?
<didrocks> mhall119: are they? right now, you just have lenses which are shown as plugin, do we have scopes already?
<didrocks> davidcalle: so, some comments:
<didrocks> davidcalle: debian/control: why all those build-deps? seems you just need debhelper and python, isn't it?
<didrocks> (even not python-all)
<didrocks> davidcalle: also, if you wait autodetection of build-deps, you need to add gir1.2-unity-4.0, and gir1.2-dee-0.5, as well as python-lxml
<didrocks> davidcalle: then, in debian/rules, replace: dh $@ by dh $@ --with python2
<didrocks> and normally ${python:Depends} will be expanded with the right depends
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok. ( The original packaging is kenvandine's one, for the AskUbuntu lens. I've mostly copied and pasted. )
<didrocks> davidcalle: no worry ;)
<mhall119> didrocks: I was told they were...
<didrocks> also, the short description shouldn't be the same than the long one
<mhall119> didrocks: either way, who should I talk to about how they are/should be?
<didrocks> mhall119: mpt on #software-center
<davidcalle> didrocks, I blame my lack of inspiration for this one ;)
<mhall119> thanks
<didrocks> mhall119: also, mention the scope to him, I think he just think about lens for the new category
<mhall119> will do
<didrocks> davidcalle: heh, it just has to be fixed when we start to push them to precise
<didrocks> davidcalle: last thing, on the copyright file
<didrocks> davidcalle: we try to move to a parsable format
<didrocks> davidcalle: you can find the spec here: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<davidcalle> didrocks, mhall119 in the updated specs : lenses are in the Dash search plugins sub-category, scopes are not displayed but are listed as suggested plug-ins in the package view.
<mpt> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#lenses
<didrocks> and about the scope detection? It should be detected as a plug in of the right lens
<mhall119> mpt: davidcalle: right, it says they are listed as add-ons, but doesn't specify how USC knows that what lens they are an add-on for
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks, looking at it.
<didrocks> davidcalle: apart from that, it looks good :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, great :) On my way to fix packaged lenses and scopes.
<didrocks> davidcalle: excellent, keep me in touch if you need anything :)
<davidcalle> I will.
<mhall119> didrocks: I've been browsing the quickly packaging code, and wow it does a lot of maintenance
<didrocks> mhall119: so, I looked at singlet on my side, and yeah, this can be definitively be integrated
<mhall119> didrocks: cool, in what way were you thinking?
<didrocks> also, having some commands like "create" "package", "release"
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, I have some questions though, you are installing the actual code lens in /usr/lib/singlet, isn't it?
<didrocks> lens code*
<mhall119> didrocks: that's the default, yes
<mhall119> only because I copied from davidcalle's code which installed them to /usr/lib/ohscopes/
<didrocks> that's not very LSB :)
<mhall119> where would be a better location?
<didrocks> davidcalle: you are doing that? :)
<didrocks> yeah, it depends what this code is
<didrocks> are there common code between all lenses/scopes?
<mhall119> didrocks: his instructions did, not sure about his packages
<mhall119> didrocks: not yet, other than dbus and gir
<mhall119> singlet may become a common foundation for python lenses/scopes
<davidcalle> didrocks, I've followed what's done with default lenses, the daemon is in : /usr/lib/unity-lens*
<didrocks> ok, so it should be in /usr/share/lens_name then
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> davidcalle: indeed, but they are not python! :)
<didrocks> that's interesting thinking about it
<didrocks> as it's a service
<didrocks> but not a library service
<didrocks> I need to think about it :)
<mhall119> didrocks: executables in /usr/share?
<didrocks> mhall119: sure, we have a lot of them :)
<didrocks> sotware-center, oneconf… :p
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> can  they live in /usr/share/unity/lenses/ with the .lens files?
<didrocks> but as a service, I need to think about it
<didrocks> hum, I'm not fan of making this directory crowded
<didrocks> one sec, looking at something
<didrocks> bbiab
<mhall119> they'd each have their own subdirectory
<mhall119> /usr/share/unity/lenses/dictionary/(dictionary.lens, dictionary.svg, dictionary-lens)
<davidcalle> mhall119, what about scopes?
<mhall119> right now the .lens and .svg already go there
<mhall119> davidcalle: good question, they currently go in the lens' directory in /usr/share/unity/lenses/ right?
<mhall119> make we should use /usr/share/unity/lenses/<lens>/scopes/<scope>/ ?
<mhall119> didrocks: mpt: ^^ thoughts?
<davidcalle> mhall119, I'd like that. But maybe we shouldn't complicate Unity's parsing of these folders.
<didrocks> mhall119: can you make a tree (in a pastebin) of what is produced by singlet?
<mhall119> would it complicate things?
<didrocks> there is not just one file, isn't it?
<mhall119> didrocks: there are 2, a unity .lens file, and a dbus .service file
<mhall119> the source code file also acts as the daemon executable
<didrocks> hum, so the helpers you wrote aren't necessary?
<didrocks> (as you created some subfolders)
<mhall119> which helpers are you talking about?
<mhall119> the 'make' and 'install' commands?
<didrocks> what's in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~singlet-developers/singlet/trunk/files/head:/src/singlet/
<mhall119> the ./lens/ folder has the base class and metaclass for a Lens object
<didrocks> yeah, and that's what can't go into /usr/lib :)
<mhall119> the ./scope/ folder doesn't have anything useful yet, that's what I plan on adding next
<mhall119> yeah, singlet will be a separate package, installed to wherever python libs go
<didrocks> ok, like quickly-widget in some way
<mhall119> /usr/share/pyshared or /usr/lib/python2.?/dist-packages
<didrocks> indeed
<mhall119> I guess (not familiar with quickly much)
<didrocks> (well, symlinked in fact)
<didrocks> ok, we are on the same page then :)
<didrocks> and the daemon alone can go in /usr/lib/ then
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> davidcalle: 16:16 < kiwinote> mhall119: didrocks: I think the cleanest way to make an addon show up in  s-c is for the scope to list the lens in the 'Enhances' field
<mhall119> in debian/control
<didrocks> so yeah, adds the field to the scope package ^
<davidcalle> mhall119, excellent
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, so I'll look closely to singlet and try to integrate it as a quickly template if you don't mind
<mhall119> didrocks: won't mind at all, I can provide a code file template too if you need me to
<didrocks> mhall119: that would be awesome! look at the ubuntu-application template (there are some string that we autoreplace)
<didrocks> or the ubuntu-cli one!
<didrocks> (in the data/ directory)
<didrocks> mhall119: I can't commit doing it next week as we have our platform rally in budapest, but the week after, we can do that together quite "quickly" ;)
<mhall119> didrocks: sure thing, I'll send you something later today
<mhall119> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> excellent! :-)
<didrocks> so, basically:
<didrocks> singlet factored as a common library between scope/lenses
<didrocks> (will be installed as a python library in /usr/share/pyshared)
<mhall119> yup, serving as an abstraction layer for DBus GObject
<didrocks> the code template moving apart, as a quickly template
<didrocks> (which will dep on singlet)
<didrocks> and install the .lens, .service files
<didrocks> sounds quite achievable :)
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> didrocks: with singlet, there are going to be several choices of base Lens class to use, depending on what you want, how would that work with a quickly template?
<didrocks> mhall119: hum, can you expand your idea a little bit ?
<didrocks> with examples :)
<mhall119> didrocks: so right now I have Lens, which is pretty basic, and SingleScopeLens which has only one scope that is defined within the lens code itself
<mhall119> in the future there will be others
<didrocks> what the difference between Lens and SingleScopeLens, Lens can accept multiple scopes?
<didrocks> mhall119: for me that can be different template
<mhall119> yes, and by default it has none, and isn't connected to DBus events to handle searches or handle URIs
<didrocks> as they can share all the packaging code (well "inherit") rather
<mhall119> ok
<didrocks> I think SingleScopeLens will be the most used
<mhall119> probably
<mhall119> a hidden (no icon in dash) lens base will probably also be used
<didrocks> hum, that's just a parameter
<didrocks> we can use quickly for that
<didrocks> there is quickly configure
<didrocks> and we can tell "no icon please"
<mhall119> does quickly configure change the code?
<didrocks> it can do what we need
<mhall119> I can probably add a hidden=True to the Len's Meta innerclass
<didrocks> yeah, that was my pick :)
<didrocks> let's try to not create 1 billion templates when changes are minor :)
<mhall119> ok
<james_w> hi, does a scope depend on the lens that it is for?
<mhall119> kiwinote: ^^ can you clarify for james?
<mhall119> he's curious about dependencies being disallowed by policy in the extras repo
<mhall119> from my understanding of our prior conversation, Depends isn't strictly necessary, only Enhances
<mhall119> but also that a scope depending on a lens will be allowed as an exception to the policy
<mhall119> mpt: ^^
<kiwinote> mhall119: to show up as an addon in software-center you only need the scope to list the lens in the enhances field
<kenvandine> oh, never heard of the enhances field
<kiwinote> mhall119: whether you want a dependency too is a more general packagin question which I can't really help you with as I don't know much about lenses and scopes and their interactions
<kenvandine> nice :)
<mhall119> james_w: ^^ make sense to you?
<james_w> mhall119, I guess
<james_w> it's still not clear whether scopes are supposed to depend on the lenses, or whether that's just up to each scope
<mhall119> james_w: scopes don't *need* to depend on a lens.  A scope *may* depend on a lens if the developers wants to, and we have an exception to the extras policy to allow that
<james_w> where's that exception documented?
<james_w> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> james_w: I've just heard it, I'm not sure if it's been documented somewhere yet, or even where it would be
<james_w> ok
<mhall119> jcastro: do you  know where the official extras acceptance policy is documented?
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExtensionRepositoryPolicy
<jcastro> maybe?
<AlanBell> hi mhall119
<mhall119> I guess I could have just checked, huh AlanBell ?
<AlanBell> I have put together a little lens that connects to an OpenERP server and searches for stuff
<mhall119> I think a desktop-wide credentials store would be ideal
<AlanBell> nice little thing, very fast, but I need a way for the user to be able to specify the URL to their server and put in their password
<AlanBell> I also want to do a lens that searches the vTiger CRM system, and various other internal business systems that will require a username and password
<AlanBell> I can see it doing an RT issue tracker lens or a bugzilla lens or whatever
<AlanBell> lots of useful lenses that need a bit of config and authentication and I don't know the right way to present that to the user
<mhall119> james_w: are you writing a lens?
<mhall119> statik: how did your singlet testing go?
<statik> mhall119: really good!
<statik> i got a working lens
<mhall119> statik: awesome, can I get a short description, screenshot and link to the code?  I'm working on a blog post
<mhall119> statik: btw, we're going to use singlet to make a Quickly template for lens creating and packaging
<statik> mhall119: no, it was a lens for accessing some internal systems. i'd like to do a launchpad one inspired by pad.lv, and when I get that working I'll definitely share it with you.
<james_w> mhall119, no, we have a query from a developer who wants to submit a scope + lens to software-center, and thinks they can't because of the policy
<mhall119> statik: ok
<mhall119> statik: btw, I think doctormon was going to be working on a launchpad lens too, you might want to see if he's gotten started yet
<mhall119> james_w: ok
<mhall119> james_w: can you tell me who the developer is, so I can see about featuring his lens too?
<james_w> mhall119, I don't know who it is at this point
<james_w> I can let you know when it is submitted though
<mhall119> thanks james_w
<mhall119> we need a new message-indicator like container for things like tasks/notes/snippets
<mhall119> jcastro: ^^ who should I talk to about that?
<mhall119> between tomboy, gtg and glipper, I have at least 2 more indicator icons than is necessary
#ayatana 2012-01-06
<mpt> mhall119, absolutely a scope should depend on its lens, otherwise you could install it when it couldn't do anything
<mpt> mhall119, if there's a policy that prohibits that, the policy is wrong.
<mpt> mhall119, but it *also* should be marked as Enhances, so that it shows up as an add-on.
<davidcalle> mpt, agreed. I've checked and scopes/lenses can have an exception on this policy.
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey, which exception?
<davidcalle> didrocks, packages in extras being interdependent.
<didrocks> davidcalle: you mean, the lens depending on the scope and the scope depends on the lens?
<davidcalle> didrocks, the policy is: no package can't depend on a .extras package.
<didrocks> davidcalle: hum, why is it in the extra section? they should be in the optional one AFAIK
<davidcalle> didrocks, and yes, scopes dependency on lens and lens dependency on scope, as some lenses are just empty structures for scopes.
<didrocks> davidcalle: so, the inter dependency can't be done
<davidcalle> didrocks, because it's the only way to have some of them for Oneiric, I believe.
<didrocks> davidcalle: what I would suggest, if you still want to have the scope as separate source, is to have:
<didrocks> scope depends on lens
<didrocks> lens recommends scope
<didrocks> that's what I do for instance, between gnome-panel and the session package
<davidcalle> didrocks, that's what I'm currently doing, lens recommends scope.
<davidcalle> didrocks, so if it's the good way to do it, then it's great.
<didrocks> ah, this is ok, it's not a depends :)
<didrocks> yeah, apt knows how to deal with that :)
<didrocks> and as we install recommends by default…
<mpt> davidcalle, there shouldn't be an exception for scopes and lenses either. I should be able to provide an extension for Epiphany or a campaign for Battle of Wesnoth the same way.
<davidcalle> mpt, if you provide an extension, the Epiphany package won't depend on it. The extension will enhance it. The policy is about having packages depending on .extras packages.
<mpt> davidcalle, the scope depends on the lens, not the other way around
<mpt> There's no need to have a policy for something that an independent developer can't change anyway. :-)
<davidcalle> mpt, yes but lenses can be empty shells that needs a scope to work. That's why lenses recommends some scopes.
<davidcalle> I'm not saying the policy is right :)
<mpt> davidcalle, so, why does it need an exception then?
<davidcalle> mpt, in case you apt-get a scope.
<mpt> davidcalle, that doesn't need an exception. It's already covered under 1.3.
<davidcalle> mpt 1.3. ?
<mpt> "1.3 The package may only depend on other packages that are present in ... the same extension repository."
<mpt> hmm, it's misleading when elided :-)
<mpt> "1.3 The package may only depend on other packages that are present in Main, Universe, Restricted, Multiverse, or in the same extension repository."
<mpt> So, the scope would depend on the lens in the same extension repository.
<davidcalle> mpt, are you sure it works this way in extras? I remember reading something about no dependencies allowed between extras packages.
<mpt> davidcalle, if that policy isn't for extras, I don't know what it's for. But if you do find what you read, please let me know so I can get it deleted
<davidcalle> mpt, I will look for it.
<bernie> i was wondering if the notification bubbles in unity are really supposed to become shallow when you hover on them
<bernie> there's no obvious way to get rid of them
<bernie> is this by design?
<mhall119> bernie: yes, they are supposed to be non-interactive
<mhall119> they go transparent when you hover over them so that they don't block any UI elements under them
<bernie> mhall119: yeah, i can click through them
<mhall119> and they will go away on their own without requiring any action on yur part
<bernie> is there a way to switch to classic notification bubbles?
<mhall119> not that I know of
<mhall119> is there something specific you don't like about the new style, or a functionality you feel is missing?
<bernie> mhall119: i find it somewhat annoying that i can't dismiss the overlay immediately... I even thought it was some sort of compiz bug
<mhall119> bernie: that's because you're used to notifications demanding your attention
<mhall119> if you use it for a little while, you wil adjust to thinking of them as more passive, something you can glance at and then get back to whatever you were doing
<mhall119> they become less annoying once you learn to stop worrying about them
<bernie> mhall119: ok, makes sense
<mhall119> it took me about a month to get to that point
<bernie> mhall119: i'm a gnome-shell refugee :)
<mhall119> welcome to Unity ")
<mhall119> :)
<bernie> mhall119: i like unity much better, except for a few annoyances
<mhall119> well this is the place to talk about those
<bernie> mhall119: the #1 issue i have is that windows get reshuffled on different virtual desktops when reslution changes (like, plugging an external monitor)
<bernie> others are probably not bugs, but different design choices that i need to get used to
<mhall119> bernie: ah, multi-monitor support has been given a lot of attention this cycle
<mhall119> so that should be improving
<bernie> mhall119: i'm tracking precise on my old laptop.
<bernie> mhall119: are there plans to restore session save/restore support in a future version of unity?
<mhall119> that I don't know
<bernie> mhall119: i understand it was dropped because gnome3 also doesn't support it
<mhall119> in my experience, session save/restore never worked that well, even in Gnome2
<mhall119> ah, if gnome3 doesn't provide it, it would take a lot of work to add it in Ubuntu
<bernie> mhall119: yes, it didn't. mostly due to several applications that don't honor the XSM protocol. (like chromium and xchat for example)
<bernie> mhall119: here's another one: in the gtk3 transition, we've lost the indicator for changing the screen resolution. is it coming back?
<bernie> mhall119: and we're also missing a virtual desktop indicator. i found indicator-workspaces in launchpad, but it seems unmaintained.
<snadge> is a focussed window supposed to look different from an unfocussed window?
<mhall119> bernie: a virtual desktop indicator?  There's the workspace switcher in the launcher, and super+s shortcut
<mhall119> snadge: differentin what way?
<jasox> mhall119, i think that snadge means on shadows and close, min, max buttons.
<mhall119> oh, then yes
<snadge> window focussing isnt working.. or at least.. visual indication of
<snadge> for example.. this window im using irc in.. is shadowed
<snadge> even though it has focus.. could be a ccsm setting maybe?
<snadge> also.. im running 12.04 ;)
<snadge> just built a new bulldozer 8150 system
<snadge> and 12.04 comes with kernel 3.2 .. which is probably better for that
<jasox> What do you think guys on my proposal on changing alt-tab switcher size ?
<jasox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/909180
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 909180 in unity "Ideal size for alt+tab switcher in unity" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jasox> I was thinking to make ppa something like unity compact, that will have smaller alt-tab switcher, smaller top panel size, window title bar, borderless ...
<snadge> about to try building android 4 on 12.04 :p
<mterry_> Heyo!  The google doc link is broken in the recent design blog post about the precise control center
#ayatana 2012-01-08
<gang65> hi
<gang65> I would like to implement the highlight of the item names
<gang65> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/607676
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607676 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Item names matching the search are not highlighted" [Low,Triaged]
<gang65> Do you know where is example of the function which I could use for glowing?
<davidcalle> mhall119, mick0 : I've started a doc listing packaged scopes and lenses from One Hundred Scopes and I need your insight for good looking and consistent package descriptions (most of them a really bad) before submission to the Software Center. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jiK8aXFQtEP1ifK6ToxX7CdQojLVmRPpmV_w9DUqs6c/edit
<davidcalle> are*
<mick0> davidcalle: Ok.
<davidcalle> mick0, thanks. How is the IMDB thing going on?
<mick0> Right now, its only quick results to the global search.
<davidcalle> mick0, ok :)
<mick0> I did not find a way to get out more info then to show like that. Could only find icon, title and main actors / main movies.
<mick0> So it was hard to do anything like what you proposed.
<davidcalle> mick0, and clicking a result opens the IMDB page?
<mick0> yes
<mick0> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikaelsahlstrom/+junk/unity-lens-imdb
<mick0> davidcalle: regarding long descriptions: Most of them are basicly what the short description says so it seems redundant.
<davidcalle> mick0, agreed. From what I've seen short descriptions are usually just human friendly package names, like Unity Music lens. If the SC category is Dash search plugins : what about "<something> search plugin" and for the scopes "<something> engine" ?
<mick0> What do you mean by SC category?
<davidcalle> Software Center category
<mick0> oh. ok
<davidcalle> By design, lenses will be in "Themes & Tweaks" > "Dash search plugins"
<mick0> davidcalle: Sounds good. :)
<BerndSch> davidcalle: Hello, David
<davidcalle> BerndSch, hi!
<mick0> Im woundering if we should write more exactly what the scope does in the long descrition. For example: Will users understand that the pirate bay scope will not download torrents for them or that the grooveshark scope dones not add play sound capabilitys to the music lens?
<BerndSch> davidcalle: I have a question regarding ppa
<davidcalle> mick0, I agree. It should be a precise description.
<davidcalle> BerndSch, yes?
<BerndSch> davidcalle: at the moment my lens name is unity-sshsearch-lens, but your lense-names starts all with unity-lens-xxxx. How can I control the package name? For my personal paa I changed the debian/control file, but this didn't help
<davidcalle> BerndSch, I don't really know where the package name is defined... As long as it's the same in your setup.py, debian/changelog and control, it should work.
<BerndSch> davidcalle: ok, i will try again. I will come back for the integration my lens into the scopes ppa later
<davidcalle> BerndSch, and yes, we use unity-lens-* because it's the way default lenses are packaged, so it's a good default to follow.
<mhall119> davidcalle: since scopes will only be displayed in USC as add-ons, will the long description even be displayed, or does it only use short description?
<davidcalle> mhall119, short, I guess. But I don't know what will happen if you explicitly search for 'unity-scope-something'.
<davidcalle> mhall119, let me check the specs.
<davidcalle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Add-on_packages yes, short.
<mhall119> so the long description for scopes is only going to be displayed on apt/aptitude
<mhall119> in that case, it can probably be more technical, like saying what data it can pull from what api, etc
<BerndSch> davidcalle: ok, I renamed the package to unity-lens-sshsearch. What should I do now to get my package into the scopes ppa?
<davidcalle> BerndSch, I've added you to the PPA team. On your branch page, there is a "1 recipe using this" link. On the recipe page, you have to "Request build", you choose the scopes-packagers PPA, for Oneiric and Precise.
<davidcalle> BerndSch, and you just need to do this, each time you want want to push a new version to the PPA.
<BerndSch> davidcalle: ok, thank you. the package is currently building
<davidcalle> BerndSch, you're welcome :) I've created a page to track everything in the PPA, before submission to the Software center. I will add your lens in a few moments : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jiK8aXFQtEP1ifK6ToxX7CdQojLVmRPpmV_w9DUqs6c/edit
<BerndSch> davidcalle: nice, hope this lens could be useful for a lot of users
<davidcalle> BerndSch, I'm pretty sure it will ;-)
<davidcalle> BerndSch, I believe you have requested your build for the wrong PPA :)
<BerndSch> davidcalle: I requested the build for the other paa now.
<BerndSch> davidcalle: I deleted the packages from the other paa. Hope this wasn't no problem
<davidcalle> BerndSch, no problem. I've made the same mistake a lot of times.
<BerndSch> davidcalle: yes, the other paa is default in the list
<davidcalle> BerndSch, yes, it's alphabetical. I'm going to change the name of the adult one to avoid this.
<davidcalle> BerndSch, done. Thanks for reminding me this was a potential issue.
<Debolaz> Is there any url describing changes happening to unity for the next ubuntu version?
<gang65> hi
<gang65> I need advice
<gang65> I already send mail to ayatana
<mhall119> gang65: it's a weekend, you may not get a response until tomorrow at the earliest
<gang65> ok
<gang65> thanks
<gang65> i will contact tommorow
<bernie> mhall119: regarding the workspace indicator on the launcher, on one of my machines it stopped working after an upgrade (i click on it and nothing happens)
<bernie> mhall119: even when it works, it doesn't indicate which desktop you're currently in (and it also disappears when the launcher hides).
<bernie> mhall119: what i'd need is a small indicator that tells me my current position all the time so i know which way to go to get to the browser or to the shell...
<bernie> mhall119: i hope this doesn't sound too demanding :)
<mhall119> bernie: there are no indicators in teh launcher, I think you're mixing terms here
<mhall119> it's probably possible to make a panel indicator that shows your workspaces and hilights the current one, but I don't think anyone has made such a thing yet
<bernie> mhall119: no i really meant what i said: what i need is a workspace indicator (in the panel) rather than the workspace switcher (in the launcher)
<mhall119> bernie: that's what I'm talking about too
<bernie> mhall119: there's one already, although it seems unmaintained: https://launchpad.net/~geod/+archive/ppa-geod
<mhall119> bernie: well you can start from there, grab the .deb and try installing it, if there's an error grab the source
<bernie> mhall119: i'm already using it. it does not start automatically, though.
<bernie> mhall119: i was just pointing out that it would be a useful addition for all unity users
<bernie> it's too bad one has to go find it in some obscure ppa
<snadge> ubuntu 12.04 still has the focus problem with firefox
<snadge> doh :p
